# Totally ticked off at Michael's!!!



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I wasn't sure where to put this but since it was about going shopping for yarn to crochet I figured I'd try it here.

This past weekend I had printed out the 40% off coupon for Michael's and was SO excited to go, since it's been ages since I was last there.....Being handicapped, I need a wheelchair or scooter to get around so, before my daughter and I were to head over there, I called to make sure there would be a wheelchair for me to use to shop. 

THEY DIDN'T HAVE ONE!!!!...the Bed Bath & Beyond next door had one and would let them borrow it IF one of their customers wasn't using it!!!!

Needless to say, we didn't go and my coupon ended up in the garbage.....I was so upset and I called Michael's customer service number. The girl that I talked to said it was her understanding that ALL of their stores had a wheelchair for handicapped shoppers and said she'd look into it. Well, when I talked to my sister in Texas, she said the Michael's in her area doesn't have one either!!!....Makes me want to boycott Michael's!!!!!!....but I won't. LOL


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Every Michael's (retail store) should have a wheel chair accessible somewhere. For safety reasons, the store management needs to be at the ready to evacuate all customers should something happen at the store - and that means having a wheel chair to accomodate customers who are handicapped....so besides the good customer relations to have a wheel chair for people who want to spend their money there, they should have a wheel chair for other reasons.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I've been to several stores and they all had wheelchairs....and Michael's being an international chain store!!!...I was shocked as well!


----------



## Sooner (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't see how you would even be able to get a wheelchair through the (aisles?). How sad to think that management isn't informed about store policies or do they care. But as customers we will just give in & not follow through on our complaints, including myself. Just sounding off. Sooner


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Yeah, their aisles are kind of close, aren't they?


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Phoenix. Florida follows the ADA (Americans with Disabilities Act). I worked retail for awhile here and not only aisles and fitting room doors, but space between clothes 'rounders' had to be accessible to a wheelchair. One of my favorite customers used a w'chair and she was always checking. I was at Michael's today and agree with whomever said..there's no room to navigate in there. I will make a call today and inquire. I'm not sure you could get a w'chair into M's restroom!
It is the law, so EVERYONE be aware when you shop. Could you navigate , with ease, thru-out a store? 
Phoenix, I need your help on this problem. When behind someone in grocery store, I step around and help unload their basket which is hard for them (you) to reach. How can a chair be improved in that respect? 
Also, would it be disrepectful of me to try shopping from a wheelchair just once. Only then would we appreciate what you encounter. 
Please let management at M's know that you can report them..it is a Federal Act. Best to you...Hildy...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Please don't take this the wrong way, but if you are wheel chair dependent, don't you have one that you could take with you? My sister is wheelchair dependent, she has a powered wheelchair that goes everywhere with her.


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

After I had one of my cancer surgeries, my daughter wanted me to get out of the house and go to a craft store. She called ahead and asked if a wheel chair was available and the answer was yes. We got to the store, and there was nothing. We told about calling to make sure there was one there. We were told "Maybe we should get our own and use it." I walk fine now, but have not been back to that store. (even called the corp office to complain about their attitude.)


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> Phoenix. Florida follows the ADA (Americans with Disabilities Act). I worked retail for awhile here and not only aisles and fitting room doors, but space between clothes 'rounders' had to be accessible to a wheelchair. One of my favorite customers used a w'chair and she was always checking. I was at Michael's today and agree with whomever said..there's no room to navigate in there. I will make a call today and inquire. I'm not sure you could get a w'chair into M's restroom!
> It is the law, so EVERYONE be aware when you shop. Could you navigate , with ease, thru-out a store?
> Phoenix, I need your help on this problem. When behind someone in grocery store, I step around and help unload their basket which is hard for them (you) to reach. How can a chair be improved in that respect?
> Also, would it be disrepectful of me to try shopping from a wheelchair just once. Only then would we appreciate what you encounter.
> Please let management at M's know that you can report them..it is a Federal Act. Best to you...Hildy...


I don't think it would be at all disrespectful for you to shop from a wheelchair to test this....and it IS difficult sometimes to unload the basket. My daughter helps me or my grandchildren do.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Please don't take this the wrong way, but if you are wheel chair dependent, don't you have one that you could take with you? My sister is wheelchair dependent, she has a powered wheelchair that goes everywhere with her.


I don't take it the wrong way. Unfortunately my insurance has turned me down for a motorized wheelchair. I do have a motorized scooter but it wouldn't fit around the corners or down some aisles of the stores...and it's difficult to transport since the car-ramp is $1200.00 so I can't afford to buy one.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

pugmom5 said:


> After I had one of my cancer surgeries, my daughter wanted me to get out of the house and go to a craft store. She called ahead and asked if a wheel chair was available and the answer was yes. We got to the store, and there was nothing. We told about calling to make sure there was one there. We were told "Maybe we should get our own and use it." I walk fine now, but have not been back to that store. (even called the corp office to complain about their attitude.)


I know....I do understand that store employees are people, too, but part of their job is being polite and courteous to customers and THAT was NOT either polite OR courteous!!!!

We went to Ross the other day and there was an employee outside taking a break. We stopped and asked her if they had a wheelchair and she said yes....my daughter went inside to get it and was told that someone had stolen it!!!!....I cannot IMAGINE stealing a store wheelchair....isn't their name written on it????...LOL...but I guess people steal those motorized carts from Walmarts all the time....unbelievable!!!!!!!


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> I wasn't sure where to put this but since it was about going shopping for yarn to crochet I figured I'd try it here.
> 
> This past weekend I had printed out the 40% off coupon for Michael's and was SO excited to go, since it's been ages since I was last there.....Being handicapped, I need a wheelchair or scooter to get around so, before my daughter and I were to head over there, I called to make sure there would be a wheelchair for me to use to shop.
> 
> ...


~~~~~~~~~~
I'd just hang in there, Phoenix, and push for change; Unfortunately, it takes time for them all to figure this out.......don't be angry, sweetie; Be determined!

Good luck and have a great TG, too, sweetie!

Donna Rae


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> I wasn't sure where to put this but since it was about going shopping for yarn to crochet I figured I'd try it here.
> 
> This past weekend I had printed out the 40% off coupon for Michael's and was SO excited to go, since it's been ages since I was last there.....Being handicapped, I need a wheelchair or scooter to get around so, before my daughter and I were to head over there, I called to make sure there would be a wheelchair for me to use to shop.
> 
> ...


If the Michaels in my city has a wheelchair, it's well hidden..I've never seen it. I have my own power chair and a carrier on my SUV so I've never had to ask about their having one.
juneK


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Phoenix..thanks for your reply. I called our Miochael's and yes, they have a chair and she even quoted the width of the aisles as they should be, AND that they are inspected by ADA without warning. Evenso, I will look for the chair next time I'm there..


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> Phoenix..thanks for your reply. I called our Miochael's and yes, they have a chair and she even quoted the width of the aisles as they should be, AND that they are inspected by ADA without warning. Evenso, I will look for the chair next time I'm there..


I plan on checking again in a week or so...give them time to get one...then, if they STILL don't have one, I will call the main office again!


----------



## barrettb2 (Nov 21, 2011)

Not everyone has a lift to put a power chair in a vehicle, IF they even have a vehicle that would hold one. I have a power chair and I only wish I have the means to take it with me. Your sister is one of those privileged enough to have that availability.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Please don't take this the wrong way, but if you are wheel chair dependent, don't you have one that you could take with you? My sister is wheelchair dependent, she has a powered wheelchair that goes everywhere with her.


I have a small transfer chair that I need to use at times. Even it wouldn't get through the aisles at ANY Michael's I've ever been to. Most of the time I try to use my walker and have a hard time with it. And a lot of the stores either don't have or put away the chair they do have simply because there's no room to maneuver. Half the time, if you aren't ambulatory, you can't even get in through the front doors.

And yes, I've complained over the years. Many times. Hasn't done a bit of good.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> Also, would it be disrepectful of me to try shopping from a wheelchair just once. Only then would we appreciate what you encounter.
> Please let management at M's know that you can report them..it is a Federal Act. Best to you...Hildy...


Management doesn't care, Hildy. Nor does corporate.

As for trying to shop from a wheelchair? Please do. I wish everyone would try that at least once in a variety of different types of stores. Just to realize the rude behavior we put up with, the remarks from some about how WE hold them up and should think twice about coming out in public. Or just to see sales people look for someone not seated to talk to and, if found, talk directly over your head as if you were deaf or not even there.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> pugmom5 said:
> 
> 
> > After I had one of my cancer surgeries, my daughter wanted me to get out of the house and go to a craft store. She called ahead and asked if a wheel chair was available and the answer was yes. We got to the store, and there was nothing. We told about calling to make sure there was one there. We were told "Maybe we should get our own and use it." I walk fine now, but have not been back to that store. (even called the corp office to complain about their attitude.)
> ...


I don't have any trouble imagining that someone would steal a store wheelchair. Some people just don't care who they hurt. A couple of years ago some punk actually stole another customer's wheelchair from Walmart and it was captured on video and played on the news broadcasts for all to see. The victim had arrived at Walmart in his own chair and then changed to one of Walmart's scooters so he could use the basket to shop, and when he got back to the front of the store with their purchases, his chair was gone. Now just take a moment to think about what that gentleman had to deal with from that moment on.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

TammyK said:


> I don't have any trouble imagining that someone would steal a store wheelchair. Some people just don't care who they hurt. A couple of years ago some punk actually stole another customer's wheelchair from Walmart and it was captured on video and played on the news broadcasts for all to see. The victim had arrived at Walmart in his own chair and then changed to one of Walmart's scooters so he could use the basket to shop, and when he got back to the front of the store with their purchases, his chair was gone. Now just take a moment to think about what that gentleman had to deal with from that moment on.


That's too true....some people think it's funny to be cruel....


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

barrettb2 said:


> Not everyone has a lift to put a power chair in a vehicle, IF they even have a vehicle that would hold one. I have a power chair and I only wish I have the means to take it with me. Your sister is one of those privileged enough to have that availability.


Thanks, Barrett. I wanted to say that ,but checked messages and found your's. I couldn't have said it better. 
Add to that..why should anyone have to take their chair with them? It is supposed to be provided for you.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

barrettb2 said:


> Not everyone has a lift to put a power chair in a vehicle, IF they even have a vehicle that would hold one. I have a power chair and I only wish I have the means to take it with me. Your sister is one of those privileged enough to have that availability.


it's not a privilege, it's a necessity. She had to have her leg amputated. She's only 40 yrs old and has three young children.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> barrettb2 said:
> 
> 
> > Not everyone has a lift to put a power chair in a vehicle, IF they even have a vehicle that would hold one. I have a power chair and I only wish I have the means to take it with me. Your sister is one of those privileged enough to have that availability.
> ...


I understand that it's a necessity but unfortunately not all insurance companies give a **** whether WE think it's necessary....I applied for the powered scooter and was turned down so applied for a wheelchair and was, again, turned down....they just don't care. I'm looking around for a self-powered wheelchair that I can afford. I bought a slightly damaged power scooter pretty cheaply but couldn't afford the lift to take it in the car. When I absolutely HAVE to have it, my daughter takes it aprt and puts it in the back of her SUV then puts it back together again when we get where we're going. If I can find a chair I can afford I'll try to get one that folds up small enough to go in the back of the SUV. At home I'm getting around in a desk chair with wheels and armrests. It's pretty dangerous because if I'm scooting around and the wheels lock up or I run into something, I could get dumped out....I've come close several times.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Does your state have agencies that assist with this kind of thing? I know some do, but not all. I believe you when you say it is necessary. I can't imagine anyone WANTING to be in a wheelchair. I guess I just don't think you should give up on that powered chair. I think they are great for people who are not able to get around easily. My father was a stroke victim and used one. If he didn't have one, he never would have left the house. So between Dad and Sis...I totally get it.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Does your state have agencies that assist with this kind of thing? I know some do, but not all. I believe you when you say it is necessary. I can't imagine anyone WANTING to be in a wheelchair. I guess I just don't think you should give up on that powered chair. I think they are great for people who are not able to get around easily. My father was a stroke victim and used one. If he didn't have one, he never would have left the house. So between Dad and Sis...I totally get it.


I have Osteoarthritis in both knees...it's bone-on-bone and, although I can use my feet and legs to push myself around AND I can walk from the house to the car as long as I'm leaning on my walker to take most of the weight off of my knees, I can't walk more than that. I haven't looked into state agencies. I have Florida State Medicaid and they don't pay for much but I'm not complaining too much because ALL my meds and doctor appointments are paid so that's a blessing!!! Up until the summer of 2010 I maybe saw the doctor once a year...IF I had to!!!...LOL....then, all of a sudden my body started breaking down and now I average a doctor appointment a month if not more. It sux!!!...and up until that summer I went out dancing every Friday and Saturday night....now I can't and it REALLY sux!....I was supposed to have knee replacement surgery...first the right knee then the left knee when the other healed....but evidently my heart is defective as well so...NO surgery. So I guess I'm stuck in a chair from now on... :|


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

Just a thought...If a retail establishment does not sufficient room for a wheelchair to maneuver, there may also be insufficient room to properly evacuate in event of a fire. One of the Michael's here has been cited for not maintaining clear aisles.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Jbandsma..Sorry, I totally disagree..the people you talk to have to be the right people. I'm just me, and have made changes in a few things in my County because I made the "powers" aware. I, also, have a very positive attitude that more people care than don't and not enough speak up.
I must tell you what made my heart sing last Sat..
I was in a line, among many in lines, when a cashier opened a new line. Two of us were motioned over and others followed.
I looked back and saw a man in a wheelchair whom I had been talking to. I asked people behind me if we could let him come up, as he was here before us. The people parted like the Red Sea, making way for him. I offered to go to the back and not one person would let me. I think, if we give them the opportunity, people are kinder than we give credit for. 
This thread has opened a great dialog that bears more discussion. Thanks, Phoenix.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

mojave said:


> Just a thought...If a retail establishment does not sufficient room for a wheelchair to maneuver, there may also be insufficient room to properly evacuate in event of a fire. One of the Michael's here has been cited for not maintaining clear aisles.


The Michael's in my town is in a newer building and isn't that crowded but their OLD store was cramped and the aisles were VERY tight!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> Sorry, I totally disagree..the people you talk to have to be the right people. I'm just me, and have made changes in a few things in my County because I made the "powers" aware. I, also, have a very positive attitude that more people care than don't and not enough speak up.
> I must tell you what made my heart sing last Sat..
> I was in a line, among many in lines, when a cashier opened a new line. Two of us were motioned over and others followed.
> I looked back and saw a man in a wheelchair whom I had been talking to. I asked people behind me if we could let him come up, as he was here before us. The people parted like the Red Sea, making way for him. I offered to go to the back and not one person would let me. I think, if we give them the opportunity, people are kinder than we give credit for.
> This thread has opened a great dialog that bears more discussion. Thanks, Phoenix.


I agree that there are MANY people that do kind things....and the few that are disagreeable and mean spirited give the rest of us a bad attitude towards everyone until someone proves us wrong....but we do have to agree that there ARE a lot of mean people out there.....


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

For the most part I've had great experiences with sales clerks and store associates....but it seems that lately there have been more and more rude and obnoxious people working retail. NOT everyone!!!...don't get me wrong...but lately it's like not as many want to help and get bitchy when asked!

And, to give the devil his due, so to speak...LOL...I know there are a lot of rude and cantankerous customers, too!!!!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Hildy, you disagree now. Tell me again when you've tried from a wheelchair. I used to believe as you do simply because it's the way I've always tried to act.

I learned better. The hard way.


----------



## marykathryn (Jun 24, 2011)

I can totally understand as I am disabled myself. That has happened to me at various places and it is so irritating,
I'm so sorry you had to go through all that.

I would be mad too,but i'm not sure I could boycott any hobby/craft store!!!  LOL

MaryKathryn :lol:


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

marykathryn said:


> I can totally understand as I am disabled myself. That has happened to me at various places and it is so irritating,
> I'm so sorry you had to go through all that.
> 
> I would be mad too,but i'm not sure I could boycott any hobby/craft store!!!  LOL
> ...


It would be difficult....LOL


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

marykathryn said:


> I can totally understand as I am disabled myself. That has happened to me at various places and it is so irritating,
> I'm so sorry you had to go through all that.
> 
> I would be mad too,but i'm not sure I could boycott any hobby/craft store!!!  LOL
> ...


You don't have to make it a "boycott". If you can't get in to spend your money it acomplishes the same thing...just from their end, not yours.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

I have to close up here for the night , but hope this discussion continues. There is a lot to be learned from all. After all, tomorrow it could be one of us and we need to know. God bless...until tomorrow. Hildy...


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> I have to close up here for the night , but hope this discussion continues. There is a lot to be learned from all. After all, tomorrow it could be one of us and we need to know. God bless...until tomorrow. Hildy...


Have a good night!


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

In which state do you live? As far as I am aware, federal law requires that stores be wheelchair-accessible, but doesn't require them to actually provide a wheelchair or scooter for the customer. The stores which do this do it as a service to their customers.

I could always be wrong, and won't mind admitting if I am!

I can understand a small, locally-owned store not providing one for their customers, but a national chain store like Michael's really should have at least two at each location. That's just good business.

What would tick me off is actually going to the store after being told they have one, only to find out that they don't.

When I had broken my leg and ankle, the only way for me to get through a store was a wheelchair or motorized cart.

I went to Target once, and ALL of their several motorized carts were in use, so I had to do my shopping on crutches the entire time. THAT is exhausting. It's also difficult to push a cart while on crutches without falling.

Most of Walmart's carts weren't even plugged in to charge up, and so didn't work, or had out of order signs on them, or were so slow I could go faster on the crutches.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

AvonelleRed said:


> In which state do you live? As far as I am aware, federal law requires that stores be wheelchair-accessible, but doesn't require them to actually provide a wheelchair or scooter for the customer. The stores which do this do it as a service to their customers.
> 
> I could always be wrong, and won't mind admitting if I am!
> 
> ...


Yeah....there are 4 Walmarts within a 30 mile radius of me and I've gone several times only to be told there were no carts available....THAT ticks me off....I was told each bigger store had 20 carts on hand....and they're all in use at once???...all the time???...LOL...no, they have dead batteries (because people take them to their cars then leave them on and drive away....then the associates don't bring them in and plug them in...etc...etc...etc...) or are broken because some associates allow teenagers to take them through the stores....I've even seen (so-called) grownups racing them around the stores.....most stores don't allow this behavior but some associates would rather turn a blind eye than to confront these hoodlums.....


----------



## Tinalyn46 (Nov 21, 2011)

Im sorry for your experience! I used to work at our local Michaels and it was one of the brand new store models. The one thing they forgot to update was the wheelchair! It was this old bulky thing with a swing bar that was always falling off. I complained a milliong times to HR and noone would do anything about it. Keep complaining...maybe they will do something about it!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Tinalyn46 said:


> Im sorry for your experience! I used to work at our local Michaels and it was one of the brand new store models. The one thing they forgot to update was the wheelchair! It was this old bulky thing with a swing bar that was always falling off. I complained a milliong times to HR and noone would do anything about it. Keep complaining...maybe they will do something about it!!


Thanks....I will!!!


----------



## marykathryn (Jun 24, 2011)

Great info from everyone, Thank you. IT is good information to have as a person in a wheelchair.

I might not "boycott" Michaels,just stay away for a week......maybe,if I can stand it that long,LOL

I'm sure I'll be there "Black Friday"and I'll bring my own wheelchair for that!!! LOL

MaryKathryn


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

marykathryn said:


> Great info from everyone, Thank you. IT is good information to have as a person in a wheelchair.
> 
> I might not "boycott" Michaels,just stay away for a week......maybe,if I can stand it that long,LOL
> 
> ...


LOL....I may have to go rent one for that!!!!!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

You know, it would be neat to see a store like that try to deal with 5...10...25 people in wheelchairs. At the same time.

Heck, I'd like to see them deal with 2.

What really ticks me off, though, and most people don't know about the ADA is that there are hundreds of exemptions for businesses, religious organizations and others. Read it some time.

The worst is for the exemption for any...ANY...business who would find it a financial hardship to implement the provisions of the ADA.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> You know, it would be neat to see a store like that try to deal with 5...10...25 people in wheelchairs. At the same time.
> 
> Heck, I'd like to see them deal with 2.


LOL....they may someday....


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > Does your state have agencies that assist with this kind of thing? I know some do, but not all. I believe you when you say it is necessary. I can't imagine anyone WANTING to be in a wheelchair. I guess I just don't think you should give up on that powered chair. I think they are great for people who are not able to get around easily. My father was a stroke victim and used one. If he didn't have one, he never would have left the house. So between Dad and Sis...I totally get it.
> ...


Definitely check Florida's medicaid programs. anything they may have. Dad lived in Florida when he got his power chair. There is help out there. don't give up!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> > Barbara Ann said:
> ...


I'll check it out...thanks....


----------



## marykathryn (Jun 24, 2011)

I agree...it ticks me off also. I am only 55,had 2 spinal surgeries for broken backs;have osteoarthritis(bone on bone)
but I don't want anymore surgeries. I also have fibromyalgia,and I've been in the wheelchair (out of the house only) for 5 years now. I have a small rancher with one step up to the living room,so with my cane i can get around.

Sorry for the lady who is in a wheelchair like me, we can be wheeling knitting buddies!! Message me anytime!!
Thanks for everyones' support....MaryKathryn


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

marykathryn said:


> I agree...it ticks me off also. I am only 55,had 2 spinal surgeries for broken backs;have osteoarthritis(bone on bone)
> but I don't want anymore surgeries. I also have fibromyalgia,and I've been in the wheelchair (out of the house only) for 5 years now. I have a small rancher with one step up to the living room,so with my cane i can get around.
> 
> Sorry for the lady who is in a wheelchair like me, we can be wheeling knitting buddies!! Message me anytime!!
> Thanks for everyones' support....MaryKathryn


Yes, I have Fibromyalgia also, as well as Rheumatoid arthritis in my hands, high blood pressure and pre-diabetic....LOL....all of which came up over the past year and a half....SUX!!!!!

I only WISH I could get around with a cane....


----------



## kaylink (Apr 9, 2011)

I worked at a local michael's and I never saw one out front. I dont even think they had one in the back though I could be wrong. im sure most people working there would not know. It sucks to waste a coupon. I love michael's and their lovely coupons very much.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

kaylink said:


> I worked at a local michael's and I never saw one out front. I dont even think they had one in the back though I could be wrong. im sure most people working there would not know. It sucks to waste a coupon. I love michael's and their lovely coupons very much.


I love Michael's, too....and I did hate wasting the coupon....I really really REALLY wanted to get one of those circle knitting loom kits...the one with like 3 or 4 different sizes of looms in it.....oh well....maybe next time I'll have my OWN wheelchair...LOL


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

I have never seen anything set up at Michael's for handicap shoppers. And most of the stores I have seen they couldn't fit a wheel chair down the isles much less able to move around the main isles in the stores they have so much stuff on the floors. Now isn't there a law covering this, I know about the ramps but access inside of a store?


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

Every michaels I have been to is wheel chair accessable " that is strange that yours isen't. Unless you are saying that they do not provide wheel chairs. If that is the case I think that most stores do that as a courtesy to their customers not sure it is mandatory that they actually provide the wheel chairs. I think that in our area at least most that need them take them with them.


----------



## patty1 (Nov 15, 2011)

I too thought they were suppose to have wheel chairs for their customers also. But now that you mention it I don't ever remember seeing one in their stores.


----------



## wondermaid (May 9, 2011)

So why assume that any store should have wheel chairs,you know instead of wasting all that energy getting T_off why not get one your self?


----------



## gramtonine (Nov 7, 2011)

The Michael's near me is so crowded you can bearly walk around, let alone maneuver in a wheelchair (I've never seen one in there by the way!)


----------



## Ursula wilson (Nov 10, 2011)

Michels in Portsmouth nh does not have a wheelchair either


----------



## happygirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Just an FYI: I think you need to follow up with your concerns about no wheelchairs.......I think too many people (myself included), just let things go, and as a result get frustrated...the lack of customer service, caring, and courtesy (?sp?) is an epidemic in this country with all businesses..whether you visit a location, or have to call an automated phone number....and, it is interesting to see the frustration levels the younger generations have when it comes to this......just a few thoughts....


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Sooner said:


> I don't see how you would even be able to get a wheelchair through the (aisles?). How sad to think that management isn't informed about store policies or do they care. But as customers we will just give in & not follow through on our complaints, including myself. Just sounding off. Sooner


I agree with you about the wheel chair. However you can get a wheelchair through their aisles providing it is not one of the larger ones. I take my disabled daughter there. We don't trust any of the stores so I always take her manual chair with me in the trunk. If you want crowded aisles try JCPennys. Sometimes I get so mad when I start down an aisle and then the racks get closer. I have been known to get mad, plough through and if something falls leave it. Sometimes I pick it up and put it over the rack, but I get so mad since the ADA act it is supposed to be accessible.
I have seen Moms with kids in tow(hanging on to their hands) go down an aisle and not enough room. Things fall on the floor from the overloaded racks and they just leave them. You would think the managers would get a clue. However it is probably the poor sales person who has to clean up.


----------



## patty1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Shame on any store that does not provide this service for their shoppers. But I also agree that the isles in Micheals and also A C More are so crowded how will one manuver the wheel chair.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> pugmom5 said:
> 
> 
> > After I had one of my cancer surgeries, my daughter wanted me to get out of the house and go to a craft store. She called ahead and asked if a wheel chair was available and the answer was yes. We got to the store, and there was nothing. We told about calling to make sure there was one there. We were told "Maybe we should get our own and use it." I walk fine now, but have not been back to that store. (even called the corp office to complain about their attitude.)
> ...


You can't believe how many are/ were taken from the Mayo Clinic. My husband is a buyer there. It is not uncommen for weelchairs to be left at the downtown hotels and motels and some even at the Rochester airport and even the airport in Mpls an hour away.. I asked him why their chairs were so big, clunky and don't fold up nicely or nice enough to fit into a car. They are so heavy and everyone is a size x-large and bigger. I usually take my daughters with when we go to the clinic since it is lighter and easier to push. The clinic has an escort service to accomodate everyone in a wheel chair if you want to use the service, It is free and they cannot accept tips. Well, my favorite story is when my DH got a call from Heathrow asking what to do with the wheelchair they just unloaded from a plane and it was left at the airport. I should tell you that Property of Mayo Clinic is stamped in large black letters on the back of their chairs. How it got that far from the U.S. without someone noticing is somewhat funny.


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

I don't think the local one near me has one, Ans if they did...how would one navigate it through the isles? They are small and cramped. ...I do know A C Moore has one..shop there instead!


----------



## jditlin (Mar 13, 2011)

I've never thought of it before you brought it up but the Michael's here could not accomodate a wheelchair. Maybe a report to whoever oversees compliance with the ADA is in order.


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Please don't take this the wrong way, but if you are wheel chair dependent, don't you have one that you could take with you? My sister is wheelchair dependent, she has a powered wheelchair that goes everywhere with her.


i am disabled. no i don't have a wheel chair of my own because an electric scooter that will accomodate shopping costs around $1000.00. i have no insurance but medicare which will not pay because i can get around my own home ( no more than a dozen steps at the time with walls to lean on). one trip through a huge store is more walking than i do in a month. 
electric carts that are in good repair and charged are in very short supply. you might consider that whilst you are playing at being disabled just to see what it is like. 
i have NEVER seen a wheelchair/scooter in a micheals or joanns or dollar tree or aldi or quite a lot of other places. i just can't shop in those stores. and they really do not care.
nor do those who park in handicapped spaces 'just for a minute'. or return your carts to the blue lined areas next to handicapped parking spaces. those are for the handicapped to be able to manuver out of and into their vehicles. it is not a collection space for bascarts and garbage.
i sincerely wish the longterm need for facilities on those who use facilities for the handicapped without the need for them.


----------



## jfgbrown (May 21, 2011)

You need to keep those comments to yourself. How tacky.


----------



## sunway (Oct 31, 2011)

I am so sorry for the inconveniences that stores impose on their customers. Another problem is, when you do get a chair, there are so many obstacles in the isles, that you can't get around!
I am a firm believer that all managers should be made to experience their own stores for a couple of days in a wheelchair! I guarantee that things would improve!
We need to remember that not all shoppers are power shoppers!!
Blessings,


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> Yeah, their aisles are kind of close, aren't they?


A lot of stores get that way at Christmas, cause they load the aisles with so much stuff.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> Yeah, their aisles are kind of close, aren't they?


A lot of stores get that way at Christmas, cause they load the aisles with so much stuff.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

jfgbrown said:


> You need to keep those comments to yourself. How tacky.


I agree.


----------



## Vicki Buchanan (Jan 21, 2011)

Does your local paper have a section for letters
from readers? I would send a "nice" letter asking
about whether the city business operate under
the handicap accessible laws. One person can
make a change. Give thanks in all things.
Happy Thanksgiving.
Vicki


----------



## Candy (Jan 28, 2011)

Michaels in Elizabethtown, KY has a wheelchair at the front door everytime I have gone and if it isn't there means it is in use.


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

I use a wheelchair at some point of every day. For almost a year I did everything from a chair. It sure has been a learning experience. For the most part I found people to be very helpful, holding doors etc. If my husband or daughter were with me I used my own chair. Michael's was tough to navigate, Kohl's was worse.
Although this may sound very unkind I am often annoyed to see people using wheelchairs in Walmart who don't appear to need them. Especially when they get up and chase kids down a couple of isles. Yes, I do realize all disabilities are not obvious. Put as I crutched around with one leg and this lady was in and out of the Walmart chair chasing her kids it left me saying, I don't get this.

A couple of years ago I had an older woman come up to me and say I had no right right to be parking in a handicap spot. At that point I did have both feet but walked with a cast on the bottom of my foot with a black special shoe to keep weight of a recently amputated toe.
Thank God a kind young man came to my rescue saying just ignore her. I was ready to take off the cast and show her my foot. She was screaming at me that I didn't look handicapped. So I do get that part that all handicaps are not visible disabled.

People do abuse handicap parking and the store provided motorized wheelchairs. Although I think it would be educational for all to get a sence what it is like to be confined to a chair please check with the store host so they can come find you if a handicap person enters the store who really needs it.


----------



## GQR999 (Aug 13, 2011)

Pretty disgraceful on the part of Michael's... glad you are pursuing this. More power to you! And have a great Thanksgiving.


----------



## AuntieDel (Mar 18, 2011)

I am not sure if this is part of the ADA but here in Washington my sister would call a manager and have them fetch things from the clothing sections that she could not get into using a chair. 

She said at the time that it was a law concerning access and the managers, not the worker bees, had to help her (not sure why but I assume it is because they have the power to change things and worker bees don't).


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I would write to the CEO of Michaels and tell him or her the story. I would also get in touch with the "call for action" in your state look under consumer or call the Attorney General office to see if they can direct you to the right office or person. By Calling the home office you're apt to get pushed here and their ..where a letter directed to the CEO should get you immediate action.and keep a copy of the letter for reference..look up the store on the computer and see if you can find out who and where to send it to. The government has a book for consumers and problems listing who and where to contact. Natl.Council of Disability (NCD) [email protected] or #202-272-2004..Director of Communications..1331 F. St. NW..Suite 850 Washington DC 20004 or www.ConsumerAction.gov to request a booklet on consumer action handbook..I hope this might be helpful in tracking down the right person to deal with this matter.


----------



## JoanL (Jul 26, 2011)

Good issue to fight for...everywhere should have this provision...
I was in a class that wanted to go on a field trip to the local Zoo...not only did I have to pay for the wheelchair...it had a big chunk out of the wheel...bumpted along and was terrible to have to ride in...as far as I know that is the only one and they are still using it...there should be more consideration for people who have to use them..


----------



## nbaker (Jan 30, 2011)

Dear Phoenix and others - The Americans with Disabilities Act(ADA)is the law in the US. If you cannot get action by calling the store or the corporate office write a letter to the store manager & corporate office. Complaints in writing get action especially if you follow the process below.

State the ADA in your letter and ask for a reply regarding the action they intend to take. Use your nice voice in this letter. This puts you in the good customer category. CC that letter (carbon copy) to your elected officials. ALWAYS list in the letter those who are receiving the CCs. Send the CC to elected officials in your community - mayor and city council, your county, your state representatives and senators and to your federal representatives and senators. Do mail those letters on the same day to ensure they land on mulitiple desks on/or about the same day.

Finally send that letter also to your state's Protection and Advocacy (P&A)office. List them in the cc as well. P&A is available in each state to provide protection and advocacy for those with disabilities of all ages. 

Phoenix - Here is the website for the P&A in Arizona - www.azdisabilitylaw.org 

If you're not in Arizona, I just googled - P&A arizona - and got this information. You can do the same with your state's name.

Again just putting the list of those you are sending the letter to is usually enough to get corporate attention regarding issues with the ADA.

Good Luck.


----------



## Jillpr (Mar 15, 2011)

jfgbrown said:


> You need to keep those comments to yourself. How tacky.


Yes, I definitly agree. It doesn't help anyone for you to make such comments, and certainly doesn't put wheelchairs out there for you. The wheelchair dilema is not good, but does not warrant such explosive words.


----------



## cusyl (May 16, 2011)

I understand your problem. Is it possible you could get a rollator? That is the only way I can shop in a store without the scooters. It folds easily and keeps me independent. They have a seat, so you can either lean on it to walk, or sit down and walk with your feet. It's how I shop at our Michaels, even though they do have a manual wheelchair.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm so sorry you didn;t get to enjoy your shopping day.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Off with their heads!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

nbaker said:


> Dear Phoenix and others - The Americans with Disabilities Act(ADA)is the law in the US. If you cannot get action by calling the store or the corporate office write a letter to the store manager & corporate office. Complaints in writing get action especially if you follow the process below.


Some of us have been through this. We even have an advocacy group in my city due to the fact of trees planted in the middle of sidewalks, no curb cuts, etc. In fact, while many buildings are accessible (but many more aren't because of their historic status), the streets and sidewalks are not. We thought that when the ADA went into effect that things would get better.

Twenty one years and 3 lawsuits later and you know what's been done? Nothing. Absolutely nothing.

Further up the road the new sports arena and performing arts center both now have special seating for wheelchairs but only 10 at the sports arena. The performing arts center has more.

We know the drill, letters and calls and visits to management, corporate, state's attorney general consumer affairs division and on and on. The media has gotten so tired of us that they don't even bother any more. Letters to the editor? Not one has been published on this subject in the last 3 years even though many have been written every week.

Yes, there are some nice, kind and helpful people out there. Unfortunately, there don't seem to be any in position to actually help where it needs it most.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Last winter I fell and broke my leg in three places, and had to be on a walker. When I had to get out to go shopping, it was only possible for me to go through the large stores if there was a wheelchair available. I live in a very small town, but the stores there all had wheelchairs and/or motorized carts, though they were often all in use. I obtained a handicapped tag for our vehicle, but even in a walker and a cast, with a handicapped tag on the car, I still got dirty looks from other drivers when whomever was driving me parked in a handicapped spot, and some had the nerve to honk at me when I would be crossing the parking lot because I couldn't move any faster to get out of their way! I also had people shove past me in the entrance lobby, almost knocking me down, so they could grab the last motorized cart.!

When we had a bad ice storm, my kids had to take my debit card and go grocery shopping for me as it was too slick for me to even get out of the house. When they got to the check-out, even though they had my State ID card, the clerk refused to take the card unless they came home, got me somehow into the car, and dragged me up to the store in person. Fortunately, one of the managers happened to pass by and stopped to see what the problem was. She glanced into the cart and told the clerk, "I doubt the these folks are trying to defraud some old lady by buying generic mac and cheese!" she had the clerk take the card.

And then a week later we had to go to the nearest large city. Much to my surprise, Michaels and all the other businesses we stopped at not only didn't have wheelchairs, but their aisles were not large enough to permit them access anyway. When we stopped at Sears, We were told they didn't have any wheelchairs near the entrance, but there might be some up on the second floor! 

Ever try to negotiate an escalator on a walker????

I will say that the restaurants did much better. A week or two later we went up to the big city again to eat, and in the one, the minute we came in and got in line to be seated, the person in charge of seating immediately snagged a waitress and told her to go find a table and remove one of the chairs and make sure there was plenty of room for my (borrowed) wheelchair to be pulled up to the table. By the time we got to the front, it was all ready for us to be seated.

So, despite all the disabilities laws, we are woefully inadequate in our response to those with disabilities. Oh and by the way, I could not work while I was on the walker because my place of employment was not handicapped accessible. (It was an old, historical building, and I was told by the City Attorney that it had been grandfathered out of being required to re-model to allow handicap access.)


----------



## Fla-Yankee (Jun 13, 2011)

I also am in a wheelchair because of leg amputation,now I do have a motorized one, before I was able to get it had to rely on the motorized wal mart ones. A couple of times none were available for my use and also noted teens and young ones using them. I made complaints to clerk at door and was told they were not to "tell anyone, they could not use these carts" . Well my way of thinking it they should use common sense when it is obviously just young kids wanting to fool around. Just like the one that use handicap parking spaces that are not eligble. At this time we do not have a vehicle that can transport a motorized chair, so I travel 2.3 miles one way on the sidewalks, to wal mart to do some of my shopping.(Don't even get me started on rude drivers when I have to cross the street!) When I am unable to make that trip I do have a most wonderful friend who takes me with my "manual" chair. I thank God for her all the time. We go to Michaels and mostly have had no trouble in their isles here at the local store, but have not seen any wheelchairs there for customers to use. I truly think corporations should address disability concerns on a regular basis, as the needs are many!!


----------



## ICE (May 4, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > Please don't take this the wrong way, but if you are wheel chair dependent, don't you have one that you could take with you? My sister is wheelchair dependent, she has a powered wheelchair that goes everywhere with her.
> ...


I am with you. Have the same problem. Was told that insurance and/or medicare only will pay if you CANNOT use your legs at ALL. Doctor has to testify that you are totally leg paralyzed. Only then can you qualify! Aint that a hoot!
ICE in NJ


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

eneurian said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > Please don't take this the wrong way, but if you are wheel chair dependent, don't you have one that you could take with you? My sister is wheelchair dependent, she has a powered wheelchair that goes everywhere with her.
> ...


That happened to my daughter and son in law at the grocery store. She has MS and CANNOT walk. Someone parked in the little diamond space at the end of the row into the area that is marked off to load and unload those in wheelchairs, scooters etc. There was no way to get her in the car. My son in law went into the store to complain. the store announced the car and license plate over the PA system. No one came to claim the car so the store called the police. The guy was ticketed for parking in a no parking (the end of the row) and in part of the handicap parking space. His fine for both and towing over$500. I don't think that he will do that again. I am glad they were hard on him and he can't go to court and say someone made a mistake. The police were there. His car had to be out of there to load Sue into the car. My son in law has to lift her in.


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

I have never seen one at my Michael's here in WV.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Most people don't understand about disabilities. They have never been with someone who needs a wheelchair or walker.

Many stores are open and easy to get through with a wheelchair - Joanns and Michaels (in Pleasant Hill CA, at least) but the merchandise shelves are too high to see and the items are too far back on the shelf. It really takes someone with you to reach and hand you items to look at.

Personally, I think it is unreasonable to expect a store to provide a wheelchair for you.

Our daughter is in a wheelchair - uses a powerchair - and my Mom used a wheelchair for 3 years before her knee operations. Persistence and talking with your doctor is the key to getting help paying for wheelchairs. Then the companies selling them are stupid. When my daughter got her powerchair, she was told it was just for in the house - not to go outside for any reason! What was she supposed to do - get up and walk when she wanted to go to the store??????When she cannot walk at all???

It is amazing how rude some are and how extremely helpful others are.

Look on craigslist for wheelchairs. Be persistent. Often someone will buy the wheelchairs when a store goes out of business and you can get a new manual one for under $150. 

If you cannot transport a powerchair - they are very heavy - then get a manual one to shop from - not the easiest but works.

Whatever you do, do not try to use a walker or crutches on an escalator. ADA requires an elevator to the second floor. Ask/demand - they have a freight elevator that they would have to let you use if they don't have the required people elevator. Most elevators are hidden from view and you have to ask where they are


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

LilgirlCA said:


> Most people don't understand about disabilities. They have never been with someone who needs a wheelchair or walker.
> 
> Many stores are open and easy to get through with a wheelchair - Joanns and Michaels (in Pleasant Hill CA, at least) but the merchandise shelves are too high to see and the items are too far back on the shelf. It really takes someone with you to reach and hand you items to look at.
> 
> ...


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

I have never seen a wheelchair in the Michael's near me. In fact, I have difficulty walking through the aisles because they are so close, and there always seems to be boxes waiting to be unpacked. I actually took myself off their e-mail list so I wouldn't be tempted to go in. Now, with your experience, I will be doubly sure not to, and will tell my yarn-friends of this, if that's OK with you.


----------



## sandiremedios (Aug 27, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> You know, it would be neat to see a store like that try to deal with 5...10...25 people in wheelchairs. At the same time.
> 
> Heck, I'd like to see them deal with 2.
> 
> ...


I love the idea of swarming the stores with wheelchairs. There's a name for bringing a group of people together in one place, but I can't think of it right now. I worked in Michael;s last year for Christmas and there were long lines. One lady couldn't stand and I went and got her a chair out of the lunchroom. I don't recall that we had a wheelchair. However I do believe there are many organizations that can help with used wheelchairs. All of our aisles were wheelchair accessible, as long as no one else was using them.


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

Wonderful advice NBaker - absolutely follow through; people not speaking up or letting it go is just what some of these chain stores count on unfortunately. The one other thing I would add is to look for any community organizations that donate chairs to people or even let them "borrow" if its a temporary need. Office on Aging or the local Social Security office may be a good place to start.


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

I also have not seen a wheel chair in the Largo FL Michaels. I am recovering from blood clots and had to do some grocery shopping the day after being released from hospital the day before. I am afraid of the motorized carts they have and borrowed my son in laws wheel chair. Well never having to use one before it was funny to watch me in the wheel chair. I let everyone know I was in training. I do agree that all stores should have wheel chairs available (motorized or not) and isles wide enough to accomodate them. The Michaels near me is not nearly wide enough to accomodate and manuver wheel chairs.


----------



## Caroleesue (Aug 26, 2011)

I took my 93 year old mother to shop at Walmart because they have motorized carts but they were all in use. Did you ever try to shop with a wheel chair in one hand and a shopping cart in the other? It was not a good trip. Finally they gave us a shopping assistant but he had to follow us around the store. It was they best they could do but we felt awkward with the third party while we discussed our purchases.


----------



## Karie (Jul 25, 2011)

Whenever I go to Michael's in my area again (I only go an average of once every 2 or 3 years) I will ask if they have a wheelchair available. Maybe if they had more customers asking, they would consider that many people with trouble with mobility are a great part of their market and they would work harder to encourage their shopping with them. I am very disappointed with this kind of thing going on in any kind of store in this day and age....but especially a store like Michaels. And if they are still having narrow aisles that would preclude a wheel chair that is even more of an indication that they are not thinking of a large percentage of their customers., I will definitely make a point of it. They have put the other smaller craft stores out of business in my area so there is no where else to take one's business unless they travel a great didtance. Maybe it is time to consider starting a store that is specifically designed for people with mobility problems as crafts are such an important part of many of their lives. We will all have some time in our lives that will require us to use wheelchairs. Micheals stores and any others with their same practices in this matter are being VERY short sighted with so much of the population aging in addition to younger persons being more active and suffering injuries, etc. from time to time.


----------



## maudeham (Jun 6, 2011)

In the Michael'sclosest to me, the aisles are way to narrow to use a wheelchair except one of the very skinny variety. Such a shame to because they seem to have a good selection of yarn and I'm sure the crowded conditions preclude many persons from going there.


----------



## kdunlap3289 (Sep 26, 2011)

can the coupon be used on-line?


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

wondermaid said:


> So why assume that any store should have wheel chairs,you know instead of wasting all that energy getting T_off why not get one your self?


I've been looking for one....and when you make less than $1000.00 a month, you can't afford much.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

kdunlap3289 said:


> can the coupon be used on-line?


The one I had was an in-store only coupon.


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

I recently had open heart surgery and one of the first things we did was to get a wheelchair off Craigslist. There are so many functions who don't have a wheelchair available and I have to really ration my little bit of stamina.
It is incredibly heart to shop and eventually deal with the cashier in a wheel chair. A completely new experience. :-o


----------



## hikingtee (Nov 22, 2011)

Maybe I am a little late to the conversation but I would like to throw my 2 cents in. I broke my foot and was on crutches for a while. Just getting across the parking lot is a chore and trying to push a cart in not easy either. I broke down and used the w'chairs, without the chair I would not have been able to get the presents I needed. So was I supposed to buy a wheelchair for the couple of weeks I was on crutches?


----------



## Bethknits79 (Jul 19, 2011)

I had a C-section with my second child. I got out of the hospital and we needed to pick up groceries. So we went to the local Wal-Mart. I had to use one of the motorized carts because my incision was larger than normal and it was very painful to walk plus my doctor had told me no exertion for a few days and I didn't want to risk my incision opening and having to go back to the hospital. I got some really dirty looks from people. Boy was that an eye-opening experience!! It was really hard to shop sitting down. I can't imagine trying to shop from a wheelchair in some of the craft stores that I have been in. It seems like it would be nearly impossible! Sorry that you weren't able to go and use your coupon.


----------



## sockteacher (Mar 22, 2011)

I broke both ankel bones and my collar bone and wasn't able to use crutches so had to use a wheelchair for a couple of months. I only went to walmart and they have nice wheelchairs there but without the help if my family I still wouldn't have been able to do my shopping. It was an eye opening experience and now when I see people in wheelchairs I offer to help them get items from the shelves as you can't reach much from the seat of that chair. Good luck on getting that fixed with Michael's. Everyone should have to spend just one day on a wheelchair and it would make us all understand what it means to have a handicap. God bless you


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Caroleesue said:


> I took my 93 year old mother to shop at Walmart because they have motorized carts but they were all in use. Did you ever try to shop with a wheel chair in one hand and a shopping cart in the other? It was not a good trip. Finally they gave us a shopping assistant but he had to follow us around the store. It was they best they could do but we felt awkward with the third party while we discussed our purchases.


I shop a lot at Walmart specifically because of the motorized carts....and unless we go early in the morning or late at night, it's hit-or-miss on whether we'll find one not in use or with a dead battery or not broken. I've used the wheelchair cart they have and it IS awkward but it gets the job done. Never had to ask for a shopping assistant before but I'm sure it would be "different".


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

Maybe if we all call Michael's and complain, they might get more than one wheel chair for their handicapped customers. This is dear to my heart. I am not handicapped, but I do have a brother-in-law that is. I am so radical about it that I got into an argument with an able bodied girl that had parked in a handicapped parking spot. I just commented to my children that she must have been mentally handicapped and couldn't read. There is no excuse for something like that. But that is just my opinion.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Businesses and stores have got to take a long hard look at how to serve the public (handicapped) better..and people have got to learn how to be more compassionate and chill out...


----------



## kdunlap3289 (Sep 26, 2011)

The Lions in our area has wheelchairs, walkers, "thrones", shower stools, all kinds of accessories that they loan out ... didn't even ask my name or address when I borrowed them for my mother last June when she broke her foot..


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

hikingtee said:


> Maybe I am a little late to the conversation but I would like to throw my 2 cents in. I broke my foot and was on crutches for a while. Just getting across the parking lot is a chore and trying to push a cart in not easy either. I broke down and used the w'chairs, without the chair I would not have been able to get the presents I needed. So was I supposed to buy a wheelchair for the couple of weeks I was on crutches?


Of course not....that's what wheelchair rentals are for!...LOL...Sorry, I'm not making fun of you...just trying to throw a little levity in once in awhile. I've thought about renting a chair but don't want to throw money away like that. I'm looking for a good used chair....CHEAP!!!...LOL


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> I wasn't sure where to put this but since it was about going shopping for yarn to crochet I figured I'd try it here.
> 
> This past weekend I had printed out the 40% off coupon for Michael's and was SO excited to go, since it's been ages since I was last there.....Being handicapped, I need a wheelchair or scooter to get around so, before my daughter and I were to head over there, I called to make sure there would be a wheelchair for me to use to shop.
> 
> ...


I was a manager at a Michaels in Phoenix until a few months ago. I worked there for six years and decided to leave to take care of my grandkids so their parents could work. I will tell you one thing, Michaels is not into Customer Service! I read letters that customers sent to Human Resources and the calls that they made to the customer service lines. Nothing was ever done and they don't care. They laughed at the customers problems. I used to talk to my boss about ways we could make customers want to stay in the store longer but they wouldn't listen. We would advertise games and giveaways but my boss would not allow us to have them in our store. He talked about the customers with contempt. You see, the people that make money from the crafters have the attitude that the crafters are "stupid for wasting their time" is how my boss put it. I tried to hire people who knew about the different crafts but they did not want that either. None of the big shots know or care anything about crafts....they just want to make money. In our store there were only 3 employees that did crafts, now there is 2. Both of them only do things with beads. Now there is no one to help the yarn customers. I loved working there because of the customers. I helped them and I learned something every day. I did worry that my regular customers wouldn't have someone on their side when I left a few months ago. That store could have been a nice fun place to shop but money is more important!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

kdunlap3289 said:


> The Lions in our area has wheelchairs, walkers, "thrones", shower stools, all kinds of accessories that they loan out ... didn't even ask my name or address when I borrowed them for my mother last June when she broke her foot..


When I read this I remembered that when I went to Seattle for Christmas last year my daughter-in-law borrowed a wheelchair either from these guys or another like it. That's a great idea!


----------



## kdunlap3289 (Sep 26, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> kdunlap3289 said:
> 
> 
> > The Lions in our area has wheelchairs, walkers, "thrones", shower stools, all kinds of accessories that they loan out ... didn't even ask my name or address when I borrowed them for my mother last June when she broke her foot..
> ...


So, remember the Lions club when a loved one dies, and donate all that sort of stuff to them... They'll make good use of it.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Beatlesfan said:


> I was a manager at a Michaels in Phoenix until a few months ago. I worked there for six years and decided to leave to take care of my grandkids so their parents could work. I will tell you one thing, Michaels is not into Customer Service! I read letters that customers sent to Human Resources and the calls that they made to the customer service lines. Nothing was ever done and they don't care. They laughed at the customers problems. I used to talk to my boss about ways we could make customers want to stay in the store longer but they wouldn't listen. We would advertise games and giveaways but my boss would not allow us to have them in our store. He talked about the customers with contempt. You see, the people that make money from the crafters have the attitude that the crafters are "stupid for wasting their time" is how my boss put it. I tried to hire people who knew about the different crafts but they did not want that either. None of the big shots know or care anything about crafts....they just want to make money. In our store there were only 3 employees that did crafts, now there is 2. Both of them only do things with beads. Now there is no one to help the yarn customers. I loved working there because of the customers. I helped them and I learned something every day. I did worry that my regular customers wouldn't have someone on their side when I left a few months ago. That store could have been a nice fun place to shop but money is more important!


Unfortunately that's the attitude with a lot of the huge chain stores. They want the money but don't care if people are taken care of. I'm sure that when the store was first started they were very attentive and customer oriented but as soon as the money started rolling in, it was all about the Benjamins.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

kdunlap3289 said:


> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> > kdunlap3289 said:
> ...


I'll definitely make sure my kids know where to take all of my stuff after I'm gone!


----------



## Marilyn Robinson (Nov 22, 2011)

The Michael's I frequent has a wheelchair(1 only) with a basket on the front. However, the aisles are too close together and quite congested to use it. As to "bring your own" wheelchair, there aren't many of us that can afford the purchase of said item. Michael's should be held accountable to the needs of the disabled.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Customer Service ..has become a thing of the past..huge profits is what it's all about..they're fools..don't they realize if a person is a happy customer they will come back and spread the good word and they'll come in droves..Big Business Wake Up! There's nothing like "word of mouth"....free advertisement!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

knitcrochetlover said:


> I also have not seen a wheel chair in the Largo FL Michaels. I am recovering from blood clots and had to do some grocery shopping the day after being released from hospital the day before. I am afraid of the motorized carts they have and borrowed my son in laws wheel chair. Well never having to use one before it was funny to watch me in the wheel chair. I let everyone know I was in training. I do agree that all stores should have wheel chairs available (motorized or not) and isles wide enough to accomodate them. The Michaels near me is not nearly wide enough to accomodate and manuver wheel chairs.


Hi from Hudson, FL....just up the road from you!


----------



## mrswyzard (Jul 13, 2011)

The Michaels in Temple Texas has a wheelchair. Have on occasion had to use it. But Hancocks Fabric does not have one. Guess I need to start bugging them. Never thought about it till now. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## barb1 (Sep 4, 2011)

The Michael's I shop at does not have a wheelchair and I would think it to be impossible to get through the aisles these days. This is truly sad....I go to JoAnn's!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

nbaker said:


> Dear Phoenix and others - The Americans with Disabilities Act(ADA)is the law in the US. If you cannot get action by calling the store or the corporate office write a letter to the store manager & corporate office. Complaints in writing get action especially if you follow the process below.
> 
> State the ADA in your letter and ask for a reply regarding the action they intend to take. Use your nice voice in this letter. This puts you in the good customer category. CC that letter (carbon copy) to your elected officials. ALWAYS list in the letter those who are receiving the CCs. Send the CC to elected officials in your community - mayor and city council, your county, your state representatives and senators and to your federal representatives and senators. Do mail those letters on the same day to ensure they land on mulitiple desks on/or about the same day.
> 
> ...


Thanks...all very good advice!


----------



## GMADRAGON2 (Apr 20, 2011)

I shop at two different Michaels in Bakersfield, CA and have NEVER seen a wheelchair anywhere! Actually, the isles are so close together and so over stacked with merchandise that is is (MOST OF THE TIME) even hard to maneuver a shopping cart around the places. Even if someone was in a chair and had someone pushing it, they would not have access to most of the isles. 

How about all of us here on KP contact the chain office and 'suggest' they make their stores ADA friendly?


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

cusyl said:


> I understand your problem. Is it possible you could get a rollator? That is the only way I can shop in a store without the scooters. It folds easily and keeps me independent. They have a seat, so you can either lean on it to walk, or sit down and walk with your feet. It's how I shop at our Michaels, even though they do have a manual wheelchair.


I've never heard of a rollator....I'll have to look into it!


----------



## Tanglewoodfarm (Nov 22, 2011)

I am a newbie on this list, but wanted to add my two cents as well. Michael's needs to do something about the people that work there. I have encountered nothing but rude and unhelpful people there and will not ever go there. JoAnne's gets my vote for the most helpful and polite folks. They will go out of their way to get you what you need and it is a pleasure to go shopping there. When I go to department stores, I have found Kohl's to be like Michael's, nobody there to help. Penny's, on the other hand, always has someone ready to help, so that store gets my business.

I raise alpacas and process most of my own fiber and sell products from my farm. I would never treat folks the way they do at Michael's. It is just very poor business and I am surprised that they are still out there.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Fla-Yankee said:


> I also am in a wheelchair because of leg amputation,now I do have a motorized one, before I was able to get it had to rely on the motorized wal mart ones. A couple of times none were available for my use and also noted teens and young ones using them. I made complaints to clerk at door and was told they were not to "tell anyone, they could not use these carts" . Well my way of thinking it they should use common sense when it is obviously just young kids wanting to fool around. Just like the one that use handicap parking spaces that are not eligble. At this time we do not have a vehicle that can transport a motorized chair, so I travel 2.3 miles one way on the sidewalks, to wal mart to do some of my shopping.(Don't even get me started on rude drivers when I have to cross the street!) When I am unable to make that trip I do have a most wonderful friend who takes me with my "manual" chair. I thank God for her all the time. We go to Michaels and mostly have had no trouble in their isles here at the local store, but have not seen any wheelchairs there for customers to use. I truly think corporations should address disability concerns on a regular basis, as the needs are many!!


I live about 5 miles from the nearest Walmart and since there are no sidewalks between my house and the next cross street (and I live on a VERY busy street) I would be afraid to take my scooter and go to Walmart with it. Besides...once I got there I doubt they'd let me plug my scooter into their charging system and even if they would, I'd have to take a book to read for the couple of hours it would take to charge it...LOL


----------



## roseanne (Apr 3, 2011)

i've seen 8 pgs of this wheelchair situation, did anyone think about contacting "Americans Disability Act" commission? Better yet, contact local t.v. like FOX have complaint depts. Local newspapers,blogs....."Blow a LOUD Horn" It is not the 19th,nor 20th century. Right now, I live in apt. complex....There are 2 handicapp spots near front door to each bldg....there are 4 handicapped people with vehicles....found out not only our bldg but several other bldings have same situation...use the agency that cares....many of them are in same boat....Sorry for your problems.....roseanne


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

GMADRAGON2 said:


> I shop at two different Michaels in Bakersfield, CA and have NEVER seen a wheelchair anywhere! Actually, the isles are so close together and so over stacked with merchandise that is is (MOST OF THE TIME) even hard to maneuver a shopping cart around the places. Even if someone was in a chair and had someone pushing it, they would not have access to most of the isles.
> 
> How about all of us here on KP contact the chain office and 'suggest' they make their stores ADA friendly?


That's a good idea...unfortunately I doubt it will do any good.


----------



## luvmypip (Mar 23, 2011)

Micheal is and has been on my NO SHOPPING THERE list.

I purchased yarn with cash on Tuesday. the colors were not right for a project I was working on. On Wednesday I "TRY" to exchange or return the yarn with my receipt. The clerk asked to see my drivers Lic, I show her. She them start put my Drivers lic# into the computer. I stop her, and tell her I do NOT want her to store my #s in their system.

Manager, I find to be rude when he tells me it is the policy and cannot complete the return without the information.

I later find out a friend of mine credit card was scammed after shopping at Micheals, how does she know it was Micheals? New card and Micheals is the only location she used it.

So now Micheals is added to my list of LARGE corp Stores I will not shop in.



Phoenix said:


> I wasn't sure where to put this but since it was about going shopping for yarn to crochet I figured I'd try it here.
> 
> This past weekend I had printed out the 40% off coupon for Michael's and was SO excited to go, since it's been ages since I was last there.....Being handicapped, I need a wheelchair or scooter to get around so, before my daughter and I were to head over there, I called to make sure there would be a wheelchair for me to use to shop.
> 
> ...


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> For the most part I've had great experiences with sales clerks and store associates....but it seems that lately there have been more and more rude and obnoxious people working retail. NOT everyone!!!...don't get me wrong...but lately it's like not as many want to help and get bitchy when asked!
> 
> And, to give the devil his due, so to speak...LOL...I know there are a lot of rude and cantankerous customers, too!!!!


LOL! A lady at the checkout in front of me actually thanked me for not being 'bitchy' when she had to run back to the aisle for something at the grocery store. When we are not in too much of a hurry, these things don't bother us so much. So much of this cantankerousness (whew that's a word, isn't it?) comes from the stress from overscheduling.

Other than that, in this economy, no employee can afford to be anything but courteous and kind to the customer, even if the customer is not. Having said that, management should be setting the example - something I don't see a whole lot.


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

Unfortunately I found out that that you can rent these after I went on Craigs List.
But it only cost me $50 bucks to find a chair which is basically brand new, granted it has no motor, but at least it helps me be mobile!
Definitely, being in the chair has opened my eyes, it is amazing how hard it is to get around!! 
Reading the post about the chain stores is mindboggling, apparently people with (temporary)handicaps don't matter??? Wow, what an attitude, I might not frequent Michaels anymore, and to think how much money I have spent there, ouch!! :hunf:


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

pinkladydew said:


> I don't think the local one near me has one, Ans if they did...how would one navigate it through the isles? They are small and cramped. ...I do know A C Moore has one..shop there instead!


We don't have an A C Moore here...that I know of....


----------



## chuilady (Feb 21, 2011)

I think the BIGGEST rub was the anticipation and excitement of getting tizzed up, out of the house and being able to look at a great assortment of yarns to make a decision (the 40% off was an added bonus). This would have collapsed my bubble and made me royally depressed, had I been in your shoes (oops, chair), Phoenix. IDEA! to relieve the depression - a project: cut and paste all of these remarks from your Knitting Paradise Pals, have a 'hard copy' in hand, then confront any MICHAEL'S manager - online/in person, and tell them how we all feel about their services. We might just be a powerful source....we have the numbers.


----------



## CinDeeLooWho (Oct 14, 2011)

"We went to Ross the other day and there was an employee outside taking a break. We stopped and asked her if they had a wheelchair and she said yes....my daughter went inside to get it and was told that someone had stolen it!!!!....I cannot IMAGINE stealing a store wheelchair....isn't their name written on it????...LOL...but I guess people steal those motorized carts from Walmarts all the time....unbelievable!!!!!!!"

Unfortunately, the news has stories of wheelchairs stolen right out of the homes of handicapped people. Sadly, not a unique problem.


----------



## mgtapley (Nov 11, 2011)

Having spent time with a disabled neice who is in a wheelchair I have discovered that able persons don't have a clue what wheelchair accessibility means!
Everyone should try a shopping trip in a wheelchair at least once and don't get me started on accessible washrooms!


----------



## chuilady (Feb 21, 2011)

WOW! Phoenix, Congrats, you stirred up a hornets nest with 9 pages in less than 12 hours! You DID pick the right site.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Well. I had no idea stores were required to supply wheelchairs. I thought the ones who did, did it as a courtesy to attract wheelchair bound customers to their stores, but I had no idea it was a legal requirement.

What if there are two or more people who show up to shop at the same time and need the wheelchair?

The type of chair that is going to be provided at a store is nothing fancy. I think it would make sense to just buy a simple (non motorized) chair to take with you everywhere, and take care of your own needs. I don't like to wait or be dependant on someone else to meet my needs...


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

chuilady said:


> I think the BIGGEST rub was the anticipation and excitement of getting tizzed up, out of the house and being able to look at a great assortment of yarns to make a decision (the 40% off was an added bonus). This would have collapsed my bubble and made me royally depressed, had I been in your shoes (oops, chair), Phoenix. IDEA! to relieve the depression - a project: cut and paste all of these remarks from your Knitting Paradise Pals, have a 'hard copy' in hand, then confront any MICHAEL'S manager - online/in person, and tell them how we all feel about their services. We might just be a powerful source....we have the numbers.


Great idea!!!....I'm gonna start copying and pasting now!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joan adis (Feb 7, 2011)

I GET UPSET also, i want an electric cart so i don't need someone to push me, which i can'y do. i usually go to Joann's since they have one, i can shop better and spend more also


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

Michaels not only treats their customers badly but also their employees. The Employees in turn get annoyed with the customers and it is a vicious cycle. I don't know what can be done with Michaels customer service because I tried for over six years and nothing has changed. We did have a couple of regular customers in wheel chairs and I know they couldn't get through our isles. The isles are always full of boxes and merchandise. Our store never had wheel chairs available for our customers.


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

OH, I'm so sorry to hear about your experience with your Michael's. I live close to two Michael's and they both have wheelchairs. Please do follow up and pursue getting one for your Michael's -- you will not only be doing this for yourself but also for others that need the use of one in the store. But there is no excuse for them not having one!


----------



## cydbay (Jul 9, 2011)

The Michael's in my area does not have a wheel chair either. :thumbdown:


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Well. I had no idea stores were required to supply wheelchairs. I thought the ones who did, did it as a courtesy to attract wheelchair bound customers to their stores, but I had no idea it was a legal requirement.
> 
> What if there are two or more people who show up to shop at the same time and need the wheelchair?
> 
> The type of chair that is going to be provided at a store is nothing fancy. I think it would make sense to just buy a simple (non motorized) chair to take with you everywhere, and take care of your own needs. I don't like to wait or be dependant on someone else to meet my needs...


Well, I don't think having 2 or more people needing the chair at the same time is the issue with the law....just making sure they actually HAVE the chair there is all the law is concerned with....but I see your point....


----------



## nancyk45 (Jul 13, 2011)

The Michael's in my area in Fl has a wheelchair, but it's the customer service that I have a problem with. There is never enough clerks and the line is always too long. I have quit going there and choose JoAnn's instead even though it is further for me to travel.


----------



## Fla-Yankee (Jun 13, 2011)

I understand, luckily I do live close enough, if you can say 2.3 miles is close! I also travel on a main and busy road always being very careful for drivers. My chair stays charged for a long time and 25 mile compacity so do not have to rechrge frequently can travel and shop and still have charge when I get home. Life is challenging but have found ways to handle . I hope you can find a chair soon.


----------



## Brenda19605 (Sep 22, 2011)

The Michael's here does not have a wheelchair visible. And the isles are very hard to navigate in my wheelchair. I will be calling the main office of Michael's today to complain. If enough of us call, maybe they will get the message.

Brenda



Phoenix said:


> I wasn't sure where to put this but since it was about going shopping for yarn to crochet I figured I'd try it here.
> 
> This past weekend I had printed out the 40% off coupon for Michael's and was SO excited to go, since it's been ages since I was last there.....Being handicapped, I need a wheelchair or scooter to get around so, before my daughter and I were to head over there, I called to make sure there would be a wheelchair for me to use to shop.
> 
> ...


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> Beatlesfan said:
> 
> 
> > I was a manager at a Michaels in Phoenix until a few months ago. I worked there for six years and decided to leave to take care of my grandkids so their parents could work. I will tell you one thing, Michaels is not into Customer Service! I read letters that customers sent to Human Resources and the calls that they made to the customer service lines. Nothing was ever done and they don't care. They laughed at the customers problems. I used to talk to my boss about ways we could make customers want to stay in the store longer but they wouldn't listen. We would advertise games and giveaways but my boss would not allow us to have them in our store. He talked about the customers with contempt. You see, the people that make money from the crafters have the attitude that the crafters are "stupid for wasting their time" is how my boss put it. I tried to hire people who knew about the different crafts but they did not want that either. None of the big shots know or care anything about crafts....they just want to make money. In our store there were only 3 employees that did crafts, now there is 2. Both of them only do things with beads. Now there is no one to help the yarn customers. I loved working there because of the customers. I helped them and I learned something every day. I did worry that my regular customers wouldn't have someone on their side when I left a few months ago. That store could have been a nice fun place to shop but money is more important!
> ...


oooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhh... if only just a few "corporates" (i.e. top managers, etc.) of Michaels could see all our comments on this thread... and just HOW MANY of us with disabilities are "out there" to take our dollars elsewhere... I, for one, RARELY (ex. once every 5 or 6 years) darken their doors because of the junky aisles and no-wheelchair or electric cart availability. But I DO go to JoAnn's at least 3 - 4 times a month because they've never failed to have a cart when I visit the store (average purchase per trip: $30-$50 minimum). So, you see... it may not be MUCH of a financial loss to Michael's... but it IS a loss. And by the way, where I live, Michaels is much closer to my home than JoAnn's.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

janneygirl said:


> oooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhh... if only just a few "corporates" (i.e. top managers, etc.) of Michaels could see all our comments on this thread... and just HOW MANY of us with disabilities are "out there" to take our dollars elsewhere... I, for one, RARELY (ex. once every 5 or 6 years) darken their doors because of the junky aisles and no-wheelchair or electric cart availability. But I DO go to JoAnn's at least 3 - 4 times a month because they've never failed to have a cart when I visit the store (average purchase per trip: $30-$50 minimum). So, you see... it may not be MUCH of a financial loss to Michael's... but it IS a loss. And by the way, where I live, Michaels is much closer to my home than JoAnn's.


I love our Joanns here...it's big and well stocked and the aisles are plenty wide enough....AND they have a wheelchair!...LOL


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

SYAPJR said:


> OH, I'm so sorry to hear about your experience with your Michael's. I live close to two Michael's and they both have wheelchairs. Please do follow up and pursue getting one for your Michael's -- you will not only be doing this for yourself but also for others that need the use of one in the store. But there is no excuse for them not having one!


At mine, too!! They keep them near the rest rooms so that kids and others who DON'T need them won't see them an be tempted. Just ask a store employee to get one, and they should be glad to help. Can't fix the space issue, however. I can barely get though myself, let alone a whelchair. THAT needs to be addressed soon!!!!


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Surely to goodness a lightbulb has gone off with their customer service now! I think I would take a proactive stance on this - like, hey, this was not pleasant at all. According to the Disabilities Act, they should have certain requirements in place.


----------



## bird (Feb 22, 2011)

i have talked to michaels and they dont care all they want is to sell people like us they wish we would go some were else


----------



## JoanL (Jul 26, 2011)

I don't do Michaels at all....they may have coupons but their stuff is so overpriced that you are better off going somewhere else!


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Karie said:


> Whenever I go to Michael's in my area again (I only go an average of once every 2 or 3 years) I will ask if they have a wheelchair available. Maybe if they had more customers asking, they would consider that many people with trouble with mobility are a great part of their market and they would work harder to encourage their shopping with them. I am very disappointed with this kind of thing going on in any kind of store in this day and age....but especially a store like Michaels. And if they are still having narrow aisles that would preclude a wheel chair that is even more of an indication that they are not thinking of a large percentage of their customers., I will definitely make a point of it. They have put the other smaller craft stores out of business in my area so there is no where else to take one's business unless they travel a great didtance. Maybe it is time to consider starting a store that is specifically designed for people with mobility problems as crafts are such an important part of many of their lives. We will all have some time in our lives that will require us to use wheelchairs. Micheals stores and any others with their same practices in this matter are being VERY short sighted with so much of the population aging in addition to younger persons being more active and suffering injuries, etc. from time to time.


Why should we ask for wheel chairs or alike it should be part of pleasing customers and darn respect is needed. At all stores period.


----------



## North53 (Nov 12, 2011)

I had to use a grocery store wheelchair once. It had the basket on top. They didn't have a scooter. By the time we reached the checkout I had to use the washroom, very urgently. I had to wait until the basket was unloaded by DH until I could get up and go. I have very painful osteoarthritis in one ankle as well as inflammatory arthritis in both feet so take a ride when I can get one. People who design these things should actually have to use them.


----------



## oleganny (Oct 14, 2011)

I have copd & am not always wheel chair dependent, but need one sometimes, & appreciate the stores I shop in having them. I can say, though that it is usually like running an obstacle course - other shoppers seem to "not see" you & once in a grocery I was trying to get something from the deli & the clerk didn't see me either - the other shoppers did though - they just walked around me & placed their orders - lol


----------



## PamP (Nov 6, 2011)

I don't shop at Michaels. They are too crowded, junky and never have what I am looking for and yet the one near me advertises that it accepts coupons from Joanns and Hobby Lobby. Not sure I would want to try using one. And they are overpriced. Hobby Lobby just opened a big store in Grand Junction, unfortunately they are stocking way too much furniture and bric a brac and not very much yarn. Joanns just opened a new store at the mall in Grand Junction haven't checked it out yet, but can' wait. There are two LYS in Grand Junction nice but pricey so if I can't find what I am looking for I wind up ordering on line. Sometimes do that anyway. Its 45 miles to Grand Junction and it is frustrating to spend all the time driving there only to find out no one has what you are looking for or finding it in 5 minutes and turn around and spend all that time driving home. Spend more time on the road than shopping. 
PamP


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

North53 said:


> I had to use a grocery store wheelchair once. It had the basket on top. They didn't have a scooter. By the time we reached the checkout I had to use the washroom, very urgently. I had to wait until the basket was unloaded by DH until I could get up and go. I have very painful osteoarthritis in one ankle as well as inflammatory arthritis in both feet so take a ride when I can get one. People who design these things should actually have to use them.


Yeah...taking one of the motorized carts into the restroom isn't a lot of fun either....hard to turn around even in those large stalls.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

oleganny said:


> I have copd & am not always wheel chair dependent, but need one sometimes, & appreciate the stores I shop in having them. I can say, though that it is usually like running an obstacle course - other shoppers seem to "not see" you & once in a grocery I was trying to get something from the deli & the clerk didn't see me either - the other shoppers did though - they just walked around me & placed their orders - lol


People are so rude sometimes!!!....that's just WRONG!


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

When I had foot surgery (twice!), I had to use a riding (as opposed to shoping?) cart to shop for a number of weeks. Just about every store except Michael's seemed to have them. Now when I'm shopping and see someone who looks as if they need a little help reaching something, I offer to help them.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I do a lot of shopping online but sometimes you just HAVE to get out of the house before "cabin fever" drives you around the bend!!!...LOL...besides, sometimes you have to FEEL the merchandise before you buy it. I've bought yarn that was just too stiff or plasticie feeling...I know that's not a real word but it's the only one I could think of...LOL


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I would definitely fight this one!!!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I have never seen one at the Michael's in Evansville, Indiana and I don't know how anyone could motivate through their aisles with one. Sorry you didn't get to use your coupon - I know the frustation. Everytime JoAnn's have a 50 per cent off it seems like they have everything in the store on sale! I drive 20 miles one way to get too the nearest store and I am on limited funds and it was very frustrating when I went into town to use the coupon. Next time I called the store to make sure the item I wanted wasn't on sale. I don't like to distrub the salespeople, as they are so busy, but I sure did that time. If you know what you want maybe your daughter could get it for you, but if you are like me you love to look around. Maybe you could get some help on getting a walker/chair that folds up - really great unless of course you have problems walking even with a walker. Good luck and keepy bugging the home office about them not having handicapped facilities!


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I agree, I would call, write letters, etc.!
BTW, is your kitty a Bengal? Cute - I have 2 Bengals.


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

jfgbrown said:


> You need to keep those comments to yourself. How tacky.


Remember to use the 'Quote Reply' function when you say something about a specific comment. Otherwise, no one will know which comment you are talking about.

Since multiple people can type in a comment at nearly the same time, your comment might have come several comments below the one you are targeting.

Once you click on Quote Reply, just type what you want below the verbiage you see in the box. Easy as can be.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> pugmom5 said:
> 
> 
> > After I had one of my cancer surgeries, my daughter wanted me to get out of the house and go to a craft store. She called ahead and asked if a wheel chair was available and the answer was yes. We got to the store, and there was nothing. We told about calling to make sure there was one there. We were told "Maybe we should get our own and use it." I walk fine now, but have not been back to that store. (even called the corp office to complain about their attitude.)
> ...


Yes, people steal store wheelchairs. A while back a drunk stole one and was riding down the road going home or maybe to the next bar when the police picked him up.


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

jonibee said:


> Businesses and stores have got to take a long hard look at how to serve the public (handicapped) better..and people have got to learn how to be more compassionate and chill out...


Good point jonibee. Many don't care to help the public. Handicap or no handicap store personal would rather not help as it interferes with what they need to do at the store. Sadly I have stopped shopping in some of those stores.


----------



## creichel (Nov 18, 2011)

I was in my Michael's last night. Not one wheelchair in sight!! I agree. I think I'll spread the word here via Facebook regarding this.


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Well. I had no idea stores were required to supply wheelchairs. I thought the ones who did, did it as a courtesy to attract wheelchair bound customers to their stores, but I had no idea it was a legal requirement.
> 
> What if there are two or more people who show up to shop at the same time and need the wheelchair?
> 
> The type of chair that is going to be provided at a store is nothing fancy. I think it would make sense to just buy a simple (non motorized) chair to take with you everywhere, and take care of your own needs. I don't like to wait or be dependant on someone else to meet my needs...


Stores are not required to have wheelchairs. Those who do are doing it as a courtesy to their customers. Mostly big chain stores do this. Walmart, Target, etc. What's ironic is that many times, they don't keep up the maintenance on them, so they are often useless even when they have them sitting there.


----------



## redpaws (Oct 19, 2011)

Having been in this situation before I suggest going online to Corparate ,to complain-give the store address and the day it happened--belive me it works-but you have to go to the TOP of the food chain-- Your local store manager will lie to your face but -Corparate they dont mess around-I was ignored in a local Mcdonalds 1 time, I was in a wheelchair- when I got home I went right to the macdonalds website and lodged my complaitnt-within 35 mintutes I had a email telling me they would email me within 24 hours-1 hour later my phone rang SUPRISE its mcdonalds at regional level-2 days later in mail I had 20 free meal coupons AND they called be back to make sure I knew that they had taken care of the problem at the macdonalds.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Maybe he couldn't stand up? :lol:


----------



## grandma8 (Oct 27, 2011)

I live in Northern Indiana. Michael's here has a couple of 
HANDICAPPED SHOPPING CARTS. It is a motorized vehicle you sit on and drive and it has a basket for your purse and your items.
I use it all the time and it navigates the aisles very well. Several other stores have this, including a couple of grocery stores. Next time ask for this.


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

Let's put our money where our mouth is and go on-line to Michael's corporate office or write to them at 8000 Bent Branch Drive, Irving TX 75063 OR phone: 972-409-1300. Let them know that our forum represents a very large number of knitters/crocheters who are very concerned about the lack of wheelchairs in their stores. Let them know that you're aware that this is in direct violation of the ADA and that it needs to be corrected immediately. It took me about two minutes to send an e-mail. I expect to get a standard response "Thank you for your thoughtful letter. blah, blah." If they get enough letters/e-mails/calls, I think they'll get the picture. But do it NOW before you get lost in your knitting!


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

I ran a grocery store for a large chain here in Southern California, and we had to have 2 scooters in each store. The aisles had to be a certain width,etc. Even the parking lot had specific regulations. We were so happy to please our customers (no customers, no paycheck :0)) that we detailed the "Cadillac" weekly!
You might want to remind Michael's that in this tough economy, there are lots of other choices to shop for crafting supplies. Good luck!


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

BubbyIssaquah said:


> Let's put our money where our mouth is and go on-line to Michael's corporate office or write to them at 8000 Bent Branch Drive, Irving TX 75063 OR phone: 972-409-1300. Let them know that our forum represents a very large number of knitters/crocheters who are very concerned about the lack of wheelchairs in their stores. Let them know that you're aware that this is in direct violation of the ADA and that it needs to be corrected immediately. It took me about two minutes to send an e-mail. I expect to get a standard response "Thank you for your thoughtful letter. blah, blah." If they get enough letters/e-mails/calls, I think they'll get the picture. But do it NOW before you get lost in your knitting!


The ADA does NOT require stores to provide wheelchairs for their customers, so this wouldn't do any good.

Better to say the ADA requires their aisles to be wheelchair-accessible, or for them to have someone available to move things in order for the wheelchair to be able to get through.


----------



## pjflan55 (Mar 12, 2011)

I have to echo your experience. I have a rolling walker to use in some stores but the aisles are not wide enough for that even. I have trouble even getting the stores chairs in Joannes and Hobby Lobby down the aisles and around corners. I have written most of the stores at least 4 times in the last year with no answers. 
It is not the fact that I am disabled that restricts me from shopping it is the accessiblity of the stores I want to go to that are the limitators. Maybe we should start a movement!


----------



## Kateannie (Mar 21, 2011)

I worked at Michaels since it's opening here in Eden Prairie, MN and I have never seen a wheelchair in there. Even after it was bought out, there has been no sign of a wheelchair. My husband has a disability, so now when I go in there shopping, he waits in the car. And you are so right about the aisles widths. Sometimes you can hardly get through with a cart. Come to think of it, I don't recall seeing one in Joannes Fabrics either where I do more of my shopping. Michaels has taken out most of the products I prefer. I am going to check with Michaels today and if I get no response (and I should being the same manager is there) I will go to the proper authorities. I will not stand by and let the disabled be ignored.


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

I hear Michael's in owned by WalMart - is that true? Ellie


----------



## ggigliel (Apr 27, 2011)

The Micheals in my area doesn't have one either. I know that they did have one before because I used it. I don't know why they don't have one now. I needed one not too long ago because I had foot surgery. Jo-Ann doesn't have one either. Walmart has many, but they don't have much of a selection.


----------



## pjflan55 (Mar 12, 2011)

Some of us don't have transportation that accomodates our chairs but can get in and out of standard vehicle. It is our destinations that we have to plan ahead for...And is still no excuse to not have accessibility in a store.


----------



## Kateannie (Mar 21, 2011)

No, but it was bought out by a large corporation and I don't recall the name of it. If it is linked to Walmart in some way, I haven't heard. Michaels products are far cry in quality and price from any of Walmart's.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Ellie in Houston said:


> I hear Michael's in owned by WalMart - is that true? Ellie


I don't know if it's true or not but I do know that it does no good to contact Walmart about a complaint. I've complained several times to them about their broken motorized carts and never enough of them. I've gone to Walmart numerous times and not been able to shop because all their carts were either in use, broken or being charged. I was told by a couple of stores that each store in my area has 20 of those carts....but you can hardly ever find one because of them being broken or not charged.


----------



## Kateannie (Mar 21, 2011)

What a great idea! C'mon girls, let's get crackin' on this!! We just might make a difference for a lot of people. We must also mention the width of the aisles along with the lack of wheelchairs.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

I can report that the Michaels I visited just two days ago has a Wheelchair. I am going to check out their other Store in a few days.
Wheelchairs are very important as well as a least one chair where someone with walking difficulties can rest.
Thank you for venting your frustration since those are things I
get deeply involved in.


----------



## Kateannie (Mar 21, 2011)

Ellie in Houston said:


> I hear Michael's in owned by WalMart - is that true? Ellie


I looked it up and this is a quote from their page....
On October 31, 2006, substantially all of the Common Stock of Michaels Stores, Inc. (formerly NYSE: MIK) was acquired through a merger transaction by affiliates of two private investment firms, Bain Capital Partners, LLC and The Blackstone Group (collectively, the Sponsors), with certain shares retained by affiliates of Highfields Capital Partners (a then-existing shareholder of Michaels Stores, Inc.). As a result of the Merger, Michaels Holdings, LLC, an entity controlled by the Sponsors, owns over 93% of our outstanding Common Stock, which is no longer publicly traded.

It has never been the same since and the changes they made were foolish. Glad I retired!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I don't know if they are owned by Wal-Mart or not, but they are connected to JoAnn Fabrics. You can use coupons from either store at the other.


----------



## eckpl (Nov 17, 2011)

I shop at Michael's all the time. I was shocked also to read that there is not a wheelchair. 
And...everyone is right about the space! I thought that it was only the Michael's that I shop at here in Wisconsin.

I think that all Michael's should check larger places!


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

Kateannie said:


> No, but it was bought out by a large corporation and I don't recall the name of it. If it is linked to Walmart in some way, I haven't heard. Michaels products are far cry in quality and price from any of Walmart's.


From their website, here is information on who owns Michael's:

On October 31, 2006, substantially all of the Common Stock of Michaels Stores, Inc. (formerly NYSE: MIK) was acquired through a merger transaction by affiliates of two private investment firms, *Bain Capital Partners, LLC* and *The Blackstone Group* (collectively, the Sponsors), with *certain shares* retained by affiliates of *Highfields Capital Partners* (a then-existing shareholder of Michaels Stores, Inc.). As a result of the Merger, Michaels Holdings, LLC, an entity controlled by the Sponsors, owns over 93% of our outstanding Common Stock, which is no longer publicly traded


----------



## Kateannie (Mar 21, 2011)

kittykatzmom said:


> I don't know if they are owned by Wal-Mart or not, but they are connected to JoAnn Fabrics. You can use coupons from either store at the other.


They are not connected. This is a ploy to get you to come to their store if they have no coupons available. Michaels and Joannes are very competitive.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I have used JoAnn coupons at Michael's before.


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

kittykatzmom said:


> I have used JoAnn coupons at Michael's before.


They accept competitor coupons.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

OK thanks.


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

Kateannie said:


> Ellie in Houston said:
> 
> 
> > I hear Michael's in owned by WalMart - is that true? Ellie
> ...


Ooh, you beat me to this by a short time!


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

bird said:


> i have talked to michaels and they dont care all they want is to sell people like us they wish we would go some were else


That is easy to do..and now I will no longer shop there. I was going to get gift cards but now I will check out some where else. Time to Boycott Michael's. What they feel people in need of wheel chair don't have money, don't have rights to spend it...Well they won't get anymore money out of my pocket.


----------



## mebo (May 30, 2011)

I spent December of 2000 in a wheelchair after a bad car wreck. It sure opened my eyes to the problem. I will check my stores more carefully next time, and let you know what I find.

Shame on them.


----------



## PattyAnn (Jan 24, 2011)

Have you ever tried to get a wheel chair in a car? Try it some time.


----------



## judord (Nov 11, 2011)

I would call your House representative's office and ask them what you can do about having the ADA law enforced by ALL stores. There is no excuse for rudeness of staff on top of the discomfort and frustration. IT IS THE LAW. Make them live by it. We all may be there some day. :thumbup:


----------



## Bj. (May 1, 2011)

I'm not a huge fan of Michaels. I think the percentage on the coupons should be for the entire purchase, not just off one item. So, if you are going for yarn, you are only going to get the percentage off one skein of yarn! I had a 50% off coupon, and was going to get a knitting book. Guess I should have read the very fine print. I got up to the counter and was told the coupon could not be used on books. I put the book down and walked out. 
How frustrating for you to get there and no wheel chair! There is something wrong with this picture. I stay away from Michaels as much as I can. I hope the next time you go they have one, and don't forget to check your coupons!


----------



## Molly Jo (Jan 31, 2011)

It doesn't surprise me at all about Michael's not having a wheel chair. It was probably stolen. I worked at a Michel's in Vegas and people stole from there regularly. I think it's shameful for anyone to steal a wheel chair or anything for that matter.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Molly Jo said:


> It doesn't surprise me at all about Michael's not having a wheel chair. It was probably stolen. I worked at a Michel's in Vegas and people stole from there regularly. I think it's shameful for anyone to steal a wheel chair or anything for that matter.


Yes...it is shameful to steal a wheelchair....and anything else....


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Here is the message I just sent to Michael's:

I am on a knitting/crochet website and one of the ladies had a problem at a Michael's store near Hudson, Florida. She needed a handicapped wheelchair and when she got to the store none was to be found. I live near the Evansville, In store and I don't reacall seeing one in there either. If you want your handicapped customers to be able to shop they need a wheelchair of some form when they get to the store. I have noticed like many other stores the isles are so crowded I don't see how a handicapped person could motivate in the store. Hopefully there will never be a fire and people need to get out in a hurry - that would a total disastor. Next time I am in the Evansville store I will make it a point to check for handicapped wheelchairs - I know there was a point in my life when I needed one and not everyone has someone to shop for them.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

everybody here should email the head office and complain.Then watch how fast the problem is solved


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

PattyAnn said:


> Have you ever tried to get a wheel chair in a car? Try it some time.


I used a wheelchair while my triple fractured ankle was healing. My male friend who was quite strong had a difficult time getting the wheelchair in and out of the back of an SUV. That thing is heavy, even if they call it "ultra light". Truthfully, before this happened to me, I never noticed if a store had a wheelchair or not. I then started to notice that most large stores, ie Smart & Final, Ralphs, Trader Joes, all had motorized wheelchairs for use by their customers. So I would use the walker to get into the store, and then use the wheelchair. That being said, if it was in use by someone else, well, problem.


----------



## Kateannie (Mar 21, 2011)

I know for a fact that there has never been a wheelchair at the Michaels I worked at. I was there to do the store set up before it even opened.


----------



## marilyndk (Sep 18, 2011)

I must now use the hot wheels--not available at Michael's. I've mentioned it several times at other stores, but nothing ever happens. I continue to mail order. Apparently many stores don't want my business. I go to a discount food store that is so helpful--bags my groceries and then takes then out to the car. I really appreciate the help.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

marilyndk said:


> I must now use the hot wheels--not available at Michael's. I've mentioned it several times at other stores, but nothing ever happens. I continue to mail order. Apparently many stores don't want my business. I go to a discount food store that is so helpful--bags my groceries and then takes then out to the car. I really appreciate the help.


I'm very lucky to have my daughter to help me....but most of the grocery stores I've been to ask if I need assistance getting the groceries to the car.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

AvonelleRed said:


> In which state do you live? As far as I am aware, federal law requires that stores be wheelchair-accessible, but doesn't require them to actually provide a wheelchair or scooter for the customer. The stores which do this do it as a service to their customers.


This is my understanding, too. 
According to the Americans with Disabilities Act, stores must be handicap accessible, through things like reserved parking spaces, wheelchair passenger loading zones, and handicap accessible entries, but it says nothing about supplying wheelchairs. 
The ADA has to do with removing architectural barriers by providing an accessible route from a parking lot to the business's entrance, installing an entrance ramp, widening a doorway, installing accessible door hardware, repositioning shelves, or moving tables, chairs, display racks, vending machines, or other furniture. 
Businesses must allow people with disabilities to use wheelchairs and other assistance devices in all areas where customers are allowed to go and some stores supply wheelchairs as a courtesy to their shoppers, but the ADA says nothing about stores providing assistance devices .


----------



## Betty White (Feb 14, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> pugmom5 said:
> 
> 
> > After I had one of my cancer surgeries, my daughter wanted me to get out of the house and go to a craft store. She called ahead and asked if a wheel chair was available and the answer was yes. We got to the store, and there was nothing. We told about calling to make sure there was one there. We were told "Maybe we should get our own and use it." I walk fine now, but have not been back to that store. (even called the corp office to complain about their attitude.)
> ...


They steal from others too! After foot surgery, my daughter had to have a wheelchair for about a year. Hers was motorized. When she no longer needed it, she loaded it up on a friend's truck to take to a friend who needed one. Somebody stole it from the truck bed while she was in the grocery store.
The thief probably had no use for it, but it would bring several hundred dollars if it could be sold. You just can't be too trusting these days.


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

redpaws said:


> Having been in this situation before I suggest going online to Corparate ,to complain-give the store address and the day it happened--belive me it works-but you have to go to the TOP of the food chain-- Your local store manager will lie to your face but -Corparate they dont mess around-I was ignored in a local Mcdonalds 1 time, I was in a wheelchair- when I got home I went right to the macdonalds website and lodged my complaitnt-within 35 mintutes I had a email telling me they would email me within 24 hours-1 hour later my phone rang SUPRISE its mcdonalds at regional level-2 days later in mail I had 20 free meal coupons AND they called be back to make sure I knew that they had taken care of the problem at the macdonalds.


That may work with McDonalds but don't hold your breath for Michaels!


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

As soon as you say "handicapped" it seems that prices go up nearly 100%. It's very difficult to be handicapped and to try to afford necessities that turn out to be more luxuries due to the cost. And most of us do not have the finances to be able to afford every gadget or piece of equipment to accommodate us in every way we need. My heart goes out to those who have limitations in areas that keep them immobile .


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

It does not matter whether you have or not; the point is they are breaking the law by not providing access and facilities in a public space. It shouldn't be up to disabled people alone to fight these battles either. What does it say about our pretensions to being civilized if we don't insure that all our citizens have equal access to all our amenities and facilities?


Barbara Ann said:


> Please don't take this the wrong way, but if you are wheel chair dependent, don't you have one that you could take with you? My sister is wheelchair dependent, she has a powered wheelchair that goes everywhere with her.


----------



## 3star777 (Sep 13, 2011)

That's very difficult when you don't have a wheelchair available. I have a nephew in a wheelchair and my son needed a wheelchair for about a year while recovering from an illness so I can appreciate the need. When I see wheelchairs in stores there's usually only 1 or 2. Recently, I saw something at a K-Mart that made me blow a gasket. Two teenage boys were riding through the store on the electric wheelchairs the store provided. I asked to speak to the manager about it and the clerk said she had already been informed but didn't know what she was doing about it. Well...that wasn't good enough for me so I tracked down the boys only to find they had abandoned the chairs in the isles. I caught up to one of the boys and made him go get the chair and return it to where he found it. I followed and scolded him - not quietly - all the way back to the front of the store where I discovered the other boy also returned the chair he was playing in  he may have thought I was coming after him next. No store personnel said anything to me but I was so mad I would have faced anyone down in that store. A lady at the service desk called out to me that she was glad I took control of the situation even if it had been her own son. I was grateful that someone else felt as I did. I really wasn't sure how the people there would take it but I was visibly angry and quite frankly I didnt care how they would take it. I still feel angry at the disrespect those kids had for handicap people. In my book they had disrespect for every handicap person everywhere because while they were 'playing' someone somewhere needed a chair like that. I hope they learned their lesson and never do it again but I have my doubts.

Another time I chewed out a manager at a Walmart because they let able bodied people park in the lined out areas of the handicap parking lot. Like I said, I get really upset when healthy people disrespect the handicap.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Last summer after a hospitalization, I had to use a motorized cart at the grocery atore and learned firsthsnd what really being handicapped meant. Not fun. When you have a nice wide aisle to navigate the idiot store managers put a lost leader display in the middle of it. Sheesh. Hope your future trips to Michaels will be better. Edith


----------



## canon (Feb 15, 2011)

I was just at Micheal's and didn't see anything of a wheelchair either.


----------



## Dian (Feb 23, 2011)

At the Michael/s near my home, there are so many, many boxes of merchandise in the isles most days that no one could push a wheel chair down any isle at any time. It seems like a fire hazard to those of us with special needs. You usually have to reach orver, or around boxes, on the floor. Would not be too bad if someone was working the box, but they are all unattended for hours at a time. Have never seen a wheel chair in the store, customer or store owned.

This store rates about -20 on a scale of 1-10 in all areas.


----------



## Dian (Feb 23, 2011)

ooops, did not proof my own stuff!!!!

It seems like a fire hazard to those of us with special needs.

should have read

It seems like a fire hazard to those of us WITH OUT SPECIAL NEEDS.


----------



## Mrs Ed (Nov 13, 2011)

I haven't seen a wheelchair available at the Michael's in my area. until this time I hadn't thought about it....thank you for bringing this up. I do live in a small town, but that is no excuse.


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

I stand corrected on my saying that ADA requires stores to have wheelchairs. What ADA requires is that there be access to wheelchairs in the stores. I walk with a cane and have to lean on the handle of a shopping cart to be able to shop. And at my neighborhood Michael's the yarn is at the very back of the store, which means that I have to somehow negotiate walking through very narrow spaces all the way to the back. The aisles are full of racks and displays, especially at this holiday season. Very challenging to shop now.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> Molly Jo said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't surprise me at all about Michael's not having a wheel chair. It was probably stolen. I worked at a Michel's in Vegas and people stole from there regularly. I think it's shameful for anyone to steal a wheel chair or anything for that matter.
> ...


well if they were concerned at all they would put tracking devices on them.


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

While we're on the subject, I'd like to give thanks to the grocery stores in my area (Seattle and environs) that provide electric shopping carts to disabled customers. This has made it possible for me to do my own shopping and not have to ask my husband (also disabled)to go to the store for everything. The only drawback is when the items I want are above my reach and I have to ask another shopper or a store employee who just happens along to hand things to me. People are very nice about helping but it impedes my sense of independence. Small point in the big scheme of things. I'm very fortunate and appreciate these aids that make my life so much better than it might have been.


----------



## PaulaZ (Feb 24, 2011)

Dear Phoenix.

I am so sorry about your bad experience at Michaels. The ADA does not REQUIRE businesses to have wheelchairs; just access to bldgs. You have received some great suggestions about how to get a wheelchair. I might also add that you check with the Social Services Dept. of your local hospital about help in getting a chair.

The DMV warned us to hide our Handicapped Placard when not needed as people have been known to break in to cars for them.

I boycotted Michaels as I was so frustrated with their being no order in their checkout lines and people were always cutting the line. I did write a letter to upper management at Michaels and a few weeks later, there were signs and clear aisles for lines waiting for checkout. I was very please that my letter made a difference. However, the last time that I was there, a lady followed me to the cash register. I did not notice her in line. I asked her if she waited in line. The checkout person said: "Whatever..." When I told her that I believed in the fainess of lines, the checkout person said that she was getting a lot of complaints from customers because they could no longer "cut in the lines.." I can't imagine that this checkout person would even "GET" your handicapped problem.

If someone could take the time to compase an e-mail to Michaels Mgmt., we could all "storm" Michaels Corporate Management.


----------



## estroe (May 18, 2011)

I know that there are 15 pages before me, but I would like to join in here. 

I for one would not go to Michaels and would support a boycott if we wanted to start one!!! A couple of weeks ago they advertised that they wanted a knitting instructor. I have been looking for such an opportunity since I moved to S.C. I went to see the manager and without getting into a rage again, he was very unprofessional. He really liked my ideas, but did admit that he could not support them as the store manager. I have taught in many craft stores in the N.E. If this is the way they run their stores I cannot imagine them following any laws, other than those that make money. I hope that I have written how I feel. 

I do hope that there are other craft stores in your area that you can go to. So sorry for your experiences. We should all be there to help one another, not put an individual down when there is a problem. Have a good rest of the week. 15 pages of our friends are here for you. Esther :thumbup:


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

estroe said:


> I know that there are 15 pages before me, but I would like to join in here.
> 
> I for one would not go to Michaels and would support a boycott if we wanted to start one!!! A couple of weeks ago they advertised that they wanted a knitting instructor. I have been looking for such an opportunity since I moved to S.C. I went to see the manager and without getting into a rage again, he was very unprofessional. He really liked my ideas, but did admit that he could not support them as the store manager. I have taught in many craft stores in the N.E. If this is the way they run their stores I cannot imagine them following any laws, other than those that make money. I hope that I have written how I feel.
> 
> I do hope that there are other craft stores in your area that you can go to. So sorry for your experiences. We should all be there to help one another, not put an individual down when there is a problem. Have a good rest of the week. 15 pages of our friends are here for you. Esther :thumbup:


Yes, I'm very lucky in that there are several stores within a 25 mile radius of where I am and a lot of them have wheelchairs or power carts....I was just angry that a huge mega-store like Michael's wouldn't have a convenience for their handicapped shoppers.


----------



## Cheryllum (Mar 26, 2011)

i FULLY AGREE WITH YOU ESPECIALLY WHEN YOU PHONED PRIOR. I DON'T GET IT WHEN THERE ARE THE HUGE BLUE BOX STORES ONLY HAVE ONE AND NOT ANY MORE. THAT IS RIDICULOUS. WON'T GET MY BUSINESS.


----------



## margie1992 (Apr 27, 2011)

The only craft store in my area that has a visible wheel chair is Joann's. So that's where we go. Plus their aisles are large and well spaced. My mom is 94 and doesn't even need a walker; but I look for a wheel chair for here as some of these store are really big. I'd rather she conserve her energy for shopping!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

margie1992 said:


> The only craft store in my area that has a visible wheel chair is Joann's. So that's where we go. Plus their aisles are large and well spaced. My mom is 94 and doesn't even need a walker; but I look for a wheel chair for here as some of these store are really big. I'd rather she conserve her energy for shopping!!


Your mom is so lucky!...to be 92 and still ambulatory....I just wish I was!!!...LOL


----------



## bird (Feb 22, 2011)

well our joanns usted to be nice when they first came years a go now they are like all the rest out of date but i still go there they some times have what others dont have a c mores is what i like but we have to go 22miles so make a day of it


----------



## 2401 (Jan 25, 2011)

My insurance covered an inexpensive transport wheelchair - not motorized, someone has to push me - but I keep it in my trunk so that if I'm out and I need one, I have one. The cost was under $100, but I didn't even have to pay a deductible. It might be worth having in case of emergencies.


----------



## Bumble (Sep 7, 2011)

Okay, been here and done that on most of this stuff. <sigh> The ADA seldom takes on a case unless it concerns a nationwide chain. Michael's may well apply.

The best thing to do is to see if your own state law covers things like this situation. If it does, going through your state law can often be more effective as well as much faster. WA state law is one such law and the human right's commission really gets on to a business which doesn't comply.

I have both a power chair as well as a standard foldup wheelchair. I always keep the standard in the car as sometimes I don't have the power chair "powered up". Can't leave it plugged in all the time as it can overcharge the battery and cause problems.

The power chair cost me over $6000 and my insurance paid so little of it that it was but pocket change. <sigh> They paid nothing for the lift which was almost $2000. Disability ain't cheap.

I never hesitate to let store employees know when aisles are too narrow or unaccessible. However, please keep in mind that when stores are not entirely accessible they have the right to bring items to you for your perusal instead of making things accessible.

It is only brand new buildings that must be totally accessible. Older buildings need not be so if it is not structually or financially feasible.

Again, while the ADA is supposed to be protective of our rights, it is only main store/restaurant/other chains that are national which are looked into and only after numerous complaints that must go through the proper channels ie, phone calls and the filling out of forms.

Why is this? Because of limited funding. This is why going through your state laws is much more effective. Your state laws are also more often written to be more protective than the ADA. Not always, but most often.

As for using a wheelchair or other such "medical equipment" when not temporarily or permanently disabled, bear in mind that this can be misconstrued as impersonating a disabled person and carries a fine. Why? Because a disabled person has certain rights by law and a non disabled person does not carry those same rights. Kinda like borrowing or using a disabled person's parking permit to gain better parking.

All this may sound confusing and rather stuffy legally speaking, but having participated in the writing of many of these laws and their WACS and REGS, I've been around long enough to know them.


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

I knew of a young man who was paralyzed and wheelchair dependnt. This was 25 years ago before the ADA. He committed suicide outside of a restaurant that he couldn't get to because of the stairs. Its situations like yours and his that makes one realize we are NOT as advanced with the ADA as we would all like to believe.


----------



## lovethewaterandknitting (May 9, 2011)

She may not be able to walk to shop. I have arthritis in both knees. I don't need a wheelchair or scooter at home. I even clean my own house (with many rests, but I do get it done). However, when I shop, it is very difficult for me to last very long. Therefore, I only shop at stores that have scooters. Though Target's scooters in lower Michigan are defective and I get nothing but lies as to why they run out of charge (like they turn off ALL the power at night to save money....what about the freezer section....lies lies lies. I may have to start shopping at Walmart. Anyway, I got off track...the point is, you don't have to be totally handicapped to need a wheelchair or scoother to shop.


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh that is such a shame! I hope the correct the problem and you can use your next coupon!


----------



## Bumble (Sep 7, 2011)

Please understand that I don't mean to imply that one must be in a wheelchair all the time or use a cane or walker all the time while at home to be looked upon as disabled. As an example, many folk with MS (although not all) can manuever through their home without such by holding onto furniture or even by taking steps without the use of devices of any kind.

They may not, however, be able to sustain the walking through a mall or store without the help of medical devices. If you cannot do such without the help of medical devices, you are legally a person with a disability and you definitely qualify as such.

Always best to get a letter from your doctor as proof. Should be easy for you to get as arthritis is definitely disabling.


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

[/quote] I was a manager at a Michaels in Phoenix until a few months ago. I worked there for six years and decided to leave to take care of my grandkids so their parents could work. I will tell you one thing, Michaels is not into Customer Service! I read letters that customers sent to Human Resources and the calls that they made to the customer service lines. Nothing was ever done and they don't care. They laughed at the customers problems. I used to talk to my boss about ways we could make customers want to stay in the store longer but they wouldn't listen. We would advertise games and giveaways but my boss would not allow us to have them in our store. He talked about the customers with contempt. You see, the people that make money from the crafters have the attitude that the crafters are "stupid for wasting their time" is how my boss put it. I tried to hire people who knew about the different crafts but they did not want that either. None of the big shots know or care anything about crafts....they just want to make money. In our store there were only 3 employees that did crafts, now there is 2. Both of them only do things with beads. Now there is no one to help the yarn customers. I loved working there because of the customers. I helped them and I learned something every day. I did worry that my regular customers wouldn't have someone on their side when I left a few months ago. That store could have been a nice fun place to shop but money is more important![/quote]

That makes me want to quit Michael's and start using Hobby Lobby. I used to be equal in them where I shopped. What a sad thing that they are in the business to sell products and no one in the store knows anything about it. Makes me want to buy something that no one knows anything about. (this said with heavy sarcasm!)


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

BubbyIssaquah said:


> While we're on the subject, I'd like to give thanks to the grocery stores in my area (Seattle and environs) that provide electric shopping carts to disabled customers. This has made it possible for me to do my own shopping and not have to ask my husband (also disabled)to go to the store for everything. The only drawback is when the items I want are above my reach and I have to ask another shopper or a store employee who just happens along to hand things to me. People are very nice about helping but it impedes my sense of independence. Small point in the big scheme of things. I'm very fortunate and appreciate these aids that make my life so much better than it might have been.


many years ago I use to stock shelves at the Navy Commasary and I watched shoppers from short to those in motorized baskets. I had in my mind there has to be a better way to get to the top shelves. I though what if the shelves were ableto rotate in some way to bring the items down to a better level. I suggested it to a male and well it has yet to happen. I know I saw on one of these house building programs they have a way to put cabinets in that do lower and rise as needed. So if they can do that why not the same in stores? Well I end up talking to self as usual.


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

lovethewaterandknitting said:


> She may not be able to walk to shop. I have arthritis in both knees. I don't need a wheelchair or scooter at home. I even clean my own house (with many rests, but I do get it done). However, when I shop, it is very difficult for me to last very long. Therefore, I only shop at stores that have scooters. Though Target's scooters in lower Michigan are defective and I get nothing but lies as to why they run out of charge (like they turn off ALL the power at night to save money....what about the freezer section....lies lies lies. I may have to start shopping at Walmart. Anyway, I got off track...the point is, you don't have to be totally handicapped to need a wheelchair or scoother to shop.


My husband is handicapped. He has to use a cane and if he stands for any length of time, his back hurts and his knees sometimes give out. What a sad thing that some of the stores do not care at all about their customers. If I ever see someone struggling to reach something on a higher shelf, I either help them if I can, or go find someone taller who can help. But that's just the way I am. There but for the grace of God I go.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

I was a manager at a Michaels in Phoenix until a few months ago. I worked there for six years and decided to leave to take care of my grandkids so their parents could work. I will tell you one thing, Michaels is not into Customer Service! I read letters that customers sent to Human Resources and the calls that they made to the customer service lines. Nothing was ever done and they don't care. They laughed at the customers problems. I used to talk to my boss about ways we could make customers want to stay in the store longer but they wouldn't listen. We would advertise games and giveaways but my boss would not allow us to have them in our store. He talked about the customers with contempt. You see, the people that make money from the crafters have the attitude that the crafters are "stupid for wasting their time" is how my boss put it. I tried to hire people who knew about the different crafts but they did not want that either. None of the big shots know or care anything about crafts....they just want to make money. In our store there were only 3 employees that did crafts, now there is 2. Both of them only do things with beads. Now there is no one to help the yarn customers. I loved working there because of the customers. I helped them and I learned something every day. I did worry that my regular customers wouldn't have someone on their side when I left a few months ago. That store could have been a nice fun place to shop but money is more important![/quote]

That makes me want to quit Michael's and start using Hobby Lobby. I used to be equal in them where I shopped. What a sad thing that they are in the business to sell products and no one in the store knows anything about it. Makes me want to buy something that no one knows anything about. (this said with heavy sarcasm!)[/quote]

Yep, even at a fabric store I tried one time to get a job at and let me tell you there were openings but when they saw all the crafts I am into the answer was sorry but..... Sad cause they could make more sales and better ones if they brought people in with the know how because that is what customers look for.


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

Cathy, I agree 100%. It is the most ridiculous thing that craft stores know nothing about what they sell. How do they expect to get a new clientele if they can't tell them how to use a certain product? Makes no sense to this old gal!

If I could, I'd see about opening a craft store and running them out of business.


----------



## Prairie Robin (Nov 10, 2011)

I feel so bad about your negative experience at the Michael's store in Phoenix. I have been in your position and it's hard enough to get out and about when you need a wheel chair but even worse when you have called ahead and have not found what you had been promised. Yes, every Michaels store should have a wheel chair. I work at the Michael's store in Rapid City, SD and would be happy to serve you any time you visit us. We always have a wheel chair available, (unless another guest is using it). I totally understand your frustration and anger, especially since you called in advance. You were wise to call the Customer Service line since the corporate office can't fix problems than they aren't made aware of. Please reserve judgment of all Michaels stores just because of Phoenix. I hope your next visit to Michaels will be a much more positive one.


----------



## chandler (Oct 18, 2011)

I used to always shop at Michaels or Joanns. The first thing that started to really get my goat was when you walk in and there are at least 10 people in a line and 2 cashiers. Where are the managers? Where is the customer service? I went to my local yarn shop, Two Sisters and Ewe. What beautiful yarn. What wonderful, helpful people. Yes, the yarn is more expensive but it is a much better quality and makes a grand difference when you make a project. It is like the old saying...'You get what you pay for'. I will never again step into a chain yarn shop.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Actually a store full of China trash is about what it amounts to and the Americans buy like crazy! To bad America can't have more manufacturing plants - remember the good ole days? At least bread is still baked in America.


----------



## joelbears (Mar 4, 2011)

When I started reading, there were 10 pages. Now 15. We do not have a Michaels near us, nearest 100 miles. I do not look handicap, but my first incident was when I had a note put on my car, asking me, non to politly, not to park in the handicap spaces. I do not have a tag, I have a license plate. Lately, I have been having good days and can sometimes walk to do my shoping and other days, my feet hurt so bad, just getting out of the car is enough to make me cry. I also have fibromyalgia. Because of the handicap I do more knitting and other fiber crafts than if I could get up and be more active. I enjoy knowing that many of you knitters would rather knit, etc, than clean house. Is it because you have handicap.
So you know, I feel for every one of you that have limitations and I wish you didn't. I am not sure, but maybe we are here to give some (nice) people joy of helping us. Often I get offers of help and surprisingly enough they are young teens. I always tell them to tell their parents they are raising their children right. Most check out isles are too narrow to get out of the cart and get around to empty it. 
I found a wheel chair at the ARC for real cheep, one of those kind where the wheels are at an angle, but it takes up the whole trunk and is very hard to put in the back of the Buick. I could get it in the old Cadilac as there was more leg room for pasengers.
What I got from this discussion is that some knitters, etc. are frustrated enough to boycott and others request caution and working within the law. 
Concerning handicaps. We wouldn't have to have laws if everyone treated their neighbors as they themselves would like to be treated. You can not legislate (sp) good manners and respect. You can not tell people to be kind and thoughtful if they have not been raised that way. You can not tell someone to be compassionate if they don't know what it is. That is just what we will have to put up with from the few who do not know what they don't know. Feel blessed by those who have been "raised right". 
Please do not feel as though I am critizing anyone. I am NOT. Many times I feel that way. I got a ticket unfairly, a first time for me, and felt like blowing up the whole town. Most of the time, my tickets are deserved. 
Had to wait 1 hour to send this as my internet was down. Hope I didn't hurt anyone's feelings. Jolene


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Do you have a handicaped license plate or a regular plate? If it is handicaped you shouldn't have received a ticket.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I have a handicap tag on MY car (which I don't drive because it's a little car and hard to put my walker in the back seat) and a hanging tag for my daughter's SUV because she takes me everywhere. Even with all this, I've had people glower at us when we park in handicapped parking...until they watch me none-to-gracefully try to climb out of or into the vehicle. 

I've seen perfectly healthy looking people park in the handicapped space then RUN into a store to get "a few things"...heck, I've seen people park in the FIRE LANE to run into the store....and STILL not get a ticket for it!!!....but I do understand that the police have more pressing things to do than drive around checking handicapped parking spaces for offenders. LOL


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> hildy3 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenix. Florida follows the ADA (Americans with Disabilities Act). I worked retail for awhile here and not only aisles and fitting room doors, but space between clothes 'rounders' had to be accessible to a wheelchair. One of my favorite customers used a w'chair and she was always checking. I was at Michael's today and agree with whomever said..there's no room to navigate in there. I will make a call today and inquire. I'm not sure you could get a w'chair into M's restroom!
> ...


I try to help people out where ever I am, especially when they are disabled. (My saying is "Don't diss-able me! LOL) I'm so glad you mentioned helping unload their groceries from their wheelchair/motorized cart, etc. I didn't think of this, but I sure will next time around! Thanks for bringing it to my attention.


----------



## Ashgym00 (Feb 14, 2011)

which michaels did you go to?


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

It's really strange but, even though I have shopped in a power cart and in a wheelchair, VERY rarely have I had anyone offer to help me reach things from the shelves...even when I have had to stand up and try to reach things!!!...I've had strapping younger (and older) men stand there and pointedly ignore me when I've been trying to reach things. Once in a very long while someone asks me if I'd like help....usually from middle aged to older women...but very seldom from men....and usually only from them if their wives tell them to help me...LOL


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Ashgym00 said:


> which michaels did you go to?


Not sure who you're asking but I go to the one in Port Richey, FL.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

Dian said:


> At the Michael/s near my home, there are so many, many boxes of merchandise in the isles most days that no one could push a wheel chair down any isle at any time. It seems like a fire hazard to those of us with special needs. You usually have to reach orver, or around boxes, on the floor. Would not be too bad if someone was working the box, but they are all unattended for hours at a time. Have never seen a wheel chair in the store, customer or store owned.
> 
> This store rates about -20 on a scale of 1-10 in all areas.


I wonder if the store would sit up and take notice if when someone just happened to "accidentally" run into / knock over the middle of aisle display when trying to get through. And, wouldn't it be a shame if the TV crew were there to document how it looked before and after and the hardships it took to meander around that display? Just saying......


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

KnitPicker said:


> Dian said:
> 
> 
> > At the Michael/s near my home, there are so many, many boxes of merchandise in the isles most days that no one could push a wheel chair down any isle at any time. It seems like a fire hazard to those of us with special needs. You usually have to reach orver, or around boxes, on the floor. Would not be too bad if someone was working the box, but they are all unattended for hours at a time. Have never seen a wheel chair in the store, customer or store owned.
> ...


Wouldn't that be a "shame"???...LOL


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

My sister for years suffered from congestive heart failure, and so she had a handicapped license plate because if she walked more than 20 steps or so, it was difficult for her to breathe. Her legs worked just fine, but the exertion of walking would cause big problems for her.

She often had days where she 'looked' healthy, so had many people make rude comments to her for parking in a handicap spot or using a store motorized cart or wheelchair.

She would have been the first one to want to NOT need those things!

People shouldn't judge by how someone looks. You never know what's inside causing problems.

She received a heart transplate nearly 4 years ago, and is now able to walk inside the store and do her shopping. I am sure it was very liberating to be able to walk past the motorized carts and actually walk and push her cart.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

AvonelleRed said:


> My sister for years suffered from congestive heart failure, and so she had a handicapped license plate because if she walked more than 20 steps or so, it was difficult for her to breathe. Her legs worked just fine, but the exertion of walking would cause big problems for her.
> 
> She often had days where she 'looked' healthy, so had many people make rude comments to her for parking in a handicap spot or using a store motorized cart or wheelchair.
> 
> ...


Up until I got so obviously handicapped I wa often tempted to wear a sign around my neck telling what my disability was!!!...LOL


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

I noticed that some women came in to buy yarn with their husbands. The husbands didn't want to (or couldn't) walk around with their wives while they shopped. They wanted somewhere to sit. I advised my boss that having a few benches or chairs at the front would allow the women to spend more time shopping but he would not allow it. I don't understand why Michaels policy is more against their customers than for them. 

Also, Michaels hires mostly teen agers from high schools so they don't have to pay them much, around $7 an hour and they get around 15 hours a week of work. That's why they have no one who knows anything about crafting in their stores

They don't like people too be much over the age of 30. They are sexest and age discrimnation. I am surprised they are still in business.


----------



## colourbug (Jul 6, 2011)

e.ridenh said:


> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> > I wasn't sure where to put this but since it was about going shopping for yarn to crochet I figured I'd try it here.
> ...


I just love your response! Next time I'm in need of "Be determined" I'll give you a thought. So much more effective than anger - and less draining too!!


----------



## JustKaren2 (Nov 3, 2011)

Same thing happened to my sister. She was in a parking lot and a lady screamed at her saying she didn't need a handicap parking space. My sister has a handicap license plate. Just because you can't see what her disability is, doesn't mean it doesn't exist.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Even though I will always have problems from a fall I took 4 years ago I try to help others, until they try to take advantage of me helping them and then I leave them in the dust. Some people look at me because I have a handicaped license plate, but they don't see my pain. I don't bother looking back anymore.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

By not having benches they have more room for their merchandise, which brings in more $$$. We just live in a greedy world!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I know what you mean. I just ignore people anymore when they look a me - they must not have anything better to do in their life at the moment.


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> > Molly Jo said:
> ...


They certainly can put tag on clothes and other items that set the world on fire like a tornado siren when you get near the doors - they should be able to chip the chairs.

Good idea there.


----------



## 2401 (Jan 25, 2011)

There's a wonderful pamphlet I recommend for disbelieving family and friends called "But you LOOK Good! A Guide to Understanding People Living with Chronic Illness and Pain". It's by the Invisible Disabilities Association. You can order them on-line: www.InvisibleDisabilities.org
Sometimes people say stupid stuff because they don't know what else to say....this gives some alternatives. And hopefully people will not be so quick to judge others who don't "look" like they should be parking in a handicapped space.


----------



## Eleanor1 (Aug 16, 2011)

I notice everyone writing on this subject is either American, Canadian or in hiding so I wondered what us Aussies have in the way of wheelchairs here. It seems that we have a collection of wheelchairs or electric scooters along with prams for free hire at every mall. The bigger stores like "spotlight" (for yarn etc) have wide isle and people bring their own. I don't think it is a problem here. Do any Aussies out there find this to be true?


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

The people who would need to read this don't see themselves as being that way. They think anything they say, regardless of how cruel they are is right.


----------



## candybooth (Sep 16, 2011)

I don't think our Michael's in Baton Rouge has one either. I was upset with them also. I asked the manager to order some yarn for me. He said he would. I went there 2 weeks later and it had not been ordered. There 6 skeins on the shelf. The manager that took my order was not there, but the lady apologized. I was just fortunate that 6 skeins were there, but my name was not file anywhere and they were supposed to call me.

Candace


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

That seems to be the America way of doing business anymore. Sad isn't it?


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

kittykatzmom said:


> Actually a store full of China trash is about what it amounts to and the Americans buy like crazy! To bad America can't have more manufacturing plants - remember the good ole days? At least bread is still baked in America.


I agree with this statement, too! One reason the manufacturing plants have moved is the cost of running them. They have an "office" here so they get to say that it is an American company and they don't have to pay import fees. We need to buy American when we can, and I do. I don't know how to make yarn, or I would try that.


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

AvonelleRed said:


> My sister for years suffered from congestive heart failure, and so she had a handicapped license plate because if she walked more than 20 steps or so, it was difficult for her to breathe. Her legs worked just fine, but the exertion of walking would cause big problems for her.
> 
> She often had days where she 'looked' healthy, so had many people make rude comments to her for parking in a handicap spot or using a store motorized cart or wheelchair.
> 
> ...


The person I got into it with did not have a handicapped license or placard and was maybe in her 20s. She admitted that she was in a hurry and would only be there a minute. What's up with that? She was able bodied. My MIL lived in the same town, and shopped at the same store. If he had wanted to go to the store, he would have had to wait on her to get her shopping done. The other handicapped places all had handicapped cars in them!


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

This has nothing to do with Michael's, but I was in our local Shopko store this morning and couldn't believe how the aisles in the store was packed with either small appliances, clothing, toys, etc. You could hardly get through with a shopping cart. And god for bid if someone else was in the aisle, impossible to get through. I certainly am glad I do not plan on doing any shopping in the stores on Black Friday. I will stay home and relax and knit.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Dory said:


> This has nothing to do with Michael's, but I was in our local Shopko store this morning and couldn't believe how the aisles in the store was packed with either small appliances, clothing, toys, etc. You could hardly get through with a shopping cart. And god for bid if someone else was in the aisle, impossible to get through. I certainly am glad I do not plan on doing any shopping in the stores on Black Friday. I will stay home and relax and knit.


Yeah....I'm almost afraid to watch the news Friday to see how many were injured trying to get a bargain....and I'm sure not all of the injuries will be because of greedy people....I'm sure some of it will be because of STUFF in the aisles of the stores....


----------



## joelbears (Mar 4, 2011)

kittykatzmom said:


> Do you have a handicaped license plate or a regular plate? If it is handicaped you shouldn't have received a ticket.


 I did not get a ticket for the handicap license plate, but for being within the 10 feet of the stop sign, and pulling out from there. I researched the law, but still got a ticket. A speed trap town. The tickets I got that I deserved were for speeding out on the open highway. I am real careful in town. Drove school bus and am extra cautious about children. 
I was in a parking lot in a handicap parking spot and got the notice on my windshield. Jolene


----------



## Laurelbee (May 5, 2011)

Hildy3, What a good idea for people to try shopping from a wheelchair. A number of years ago when I worked at a school, we had 2 children who used wheelchairs, and each of us was asked to do our yard duty in a wheel chair just to see how it feels. It was quite an experience for me, especially when one of the male teachers took the back of the chair and literally ran me across the yard. I was so scared. All the best with your endeavours. xxx


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

Phoenix, 
I am so sorry you had to go through this.
My husband was in and out of the hospital for a year.
We also had very bad times in stores.
I had to rent a wheel chair, because stores like wallmart, never have enough...
Once he was able to use the electric cart...he could not get in a bathroom, and could not get off and walk into one.
Talk about problems.
I had our primary care Dr. call a company and get us a light weight w. chair. I am going to be 72, and they are heavy to lift in and out of the car.
If you need the address of the W. chair co. just ask, and I will be happy to give you the information.
Judy


----------



## SharonK1 (Nov 4, 2011)

Don't give up in your efforts to get adequate accommodations for disabled customers. At our local WalMart they are supposed to provide battery operated carts for handicapped people (I am one). Time after time I would go and have to wait for a cart. The store only had 4 available and three of them were not operational....so there really was only one. I finally called the WM Headquarters and spoke with Customer Complaints department. A week later one of the local store managers called and said the problem would be taken care of. Three weeks later nothing had been done, so I called the main office again. Another local manager called, apologized and promised action. Within a week the store had 10 brand new carts...be persistant!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Judy in oz said:


> Phoenix,
> I am so sorry you had to go through this.
> My husband was in and out of the hospital for a year.
> We also had very bad times in stores.
> ...


Thanks....there are a lot of wheelchair places around here....I'm in Florida after all...or as my ex calls it...Old Fart Central...LOL....I think I found a chair for about $50.00....just have to get over there to look at it....keep your fingers crossed!!!


----------



## pats place (Jun 24, 2011)

Sooner said:


> I don't see how you would even be able to get a wheelchair through the (aisles?). How sad to think that management isn't informed about store policies or do they care. But as customers we will just give in & not follow through on our complaints, including myself. Just sounding off. Sooner


Not only are their aisles very close but often have merchandise stacked in the aisles. Their entrance doorway is really hard to get through with a cart also. Can only imagine how hard it would be to get through with a wheelchair.Then there are those lines that stream through the aisles. They really do need a store re-do. Hate to be in there through this next month, especially if there was an emergency situation.

One thing I do like is that we can go to any checkout line and not have to wait in one line and wait to be called. Some people just do that as a matter of habit, even if there is no sign to wait in one line to be called to an available checker. Seems like a herding of the sheep!!

Then they stand way out down the aisles where you can't see them and get ticked off when you just go up to the checker. I don't shop very often at places that I have to wait in one line then wait to be called to the next available checker.


----------



## tired n' cranky (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks, Hildy, for firing up this Jewish American Princess! I am going to make some calls tomorrow. You are absolutely right, it's the law and we need to be sure that these stores comply.


----------



## Kamon (Jun 9, 2011)

That is terrible. Most store would have one


----------



## sandyann (Jul 5, 2011)

With the size of some of the stores, their are a lot of people out there who don't usually need the aid of a wheelchair, but then they get in a store that is large and it is a totally different story. Knees and hearts aren't necessarily young forever and why have your own wheelchair if you only use it for shopping? If they want your business and that of your friends, they WILL get a chair. A little boycott might help????


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> We went to Ross the other day and there was an employee outside taking a break. We stopped and asked her if they had a wheelchair and she said yes....my daughter went inside to get it and was told that someone had stolen it!!!!....I cannot IMAGINE stealing a store wheelchair....isn't their name written on it????...LOL...but I guess people steal those motorized carts from Walmarts all the time....unbelievable!!!!!!!


Some years ago when I worked in a medical supply store, someone stole the Roho cushion from a customers' wheelchair. Roho cushions are very expensive and it or something similar is an essential item for anyone who spends all of their time in a chair.


----------



## chunkycheese (Nov 22, 2011)

"if you are wheel chair dependent, don't you have one that you could take with you? My sister is wheelchair dependent, she has a powered wheelchair that goes everywhere with her."

Some wheel chairs are heavy - sometimes its easier to get out of a car than put together a wheel chair stuffed in the tailgate. Afterall not all wheelchair bound people have one disability i.e. not able to walk - hand usage and physical strength can be a problem too - but they are still good drivers! So to be able to get out of a car and use a store wheelcahir can be a God send rather than taking 20 mins to struggle to put the chair together and take it apart! Why don't you try your families wheelchair to get around and see the problems of store layout and also how your sidewalks fail? CC


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

chunkycheese said:


> "if you are wheel chair dependent, don't you have one that you could take with you? My sister is wheelchair dependent, she has a powered wheelchair that goes everywhere with her."
> 
> Some wheel chairs are heavy - sometimes its easier to get out of a car than put together a wheel chair stuffed in the tailgate. Afterall not all wheelchair bound people have one disability i.e. not able to walk - hand usage and physical strength can be a problem too - but they are still good drivers! So to be able to get out of a car and use a store wheelcahir can be a God send rather than taking 20 mins to struggle to put the chair together and take it apart! Why don't you try your families wheelchair to get around and see the problems of store layout and also how your sidewalks fail? CC


Actually the "wheeled chair" I use at home is a computer desk chair with armrests....it's ok but can be dangerous. I don't know HOW many times I've dropped something on the floor and reached for it and the chair almost topples over....and we have slate tile floors....I'll be scooting myself across the floor backwards....(so much faster than trying to move myself inch by inch frontwards...LOL) and my wheels run over a toy or something and the chair almost throws me out,....LOL...it scares me sometimes.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

MaryE. said:


> Some years ago when I worked in a medical supply store, someone stole the Roho cushion from a customers' wheelchair. Roho cushions are very expensive and it or something similar is an essential item for anyone who spends all of their time in a chair.


I spend a LOT of time in this chair I have....maybe I need to get one of those Roho cushions!!!


----------



## little momma (Apr 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Please don't take this the wrong way, but if you are wheel chair dependent, don't you have one that you could take with you? My sister is wheelchair dependent, she has a powered wheelchair that goes everywhere with her.


Medicare only covers the chair and whether the person is able to get around there home safely, most people cannot afford to buy the lift to go on there vehicle or have avehicle that can handle a lift. I think as many people that are handicap and need assistance getting around that the stores and all businesses should have isle and doorways wide enough for even the wider wheelchairs.


----------



## peggyferrell (Oct 5, 2011)

speaking of Michaels,there are no handicap parking places at our location, If they had a wheelchair, it would not go to the yarn department. Our local Hobby Lobby also has the yarn at the back of the store. There was storm damage to the store and when it was repaired, took 6 months, the yarn department had gone from about six rows to 2.


----------



## Gail9 (Mar 4, 2011)

The Michael s in Huntington WV does not have a wheelchair. That is the reason I do not shop there.


----------



## josiehof (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi,

What I don't like about Michael's is the one here doesn't accept printed coupons. The one here doesn't have a wheelchair unless it is in the back. Then they give you a coupon for a later time. I don't know I'm going there in the future. I want it now.

josiehof


----------



## josiehof (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi,

What I don't like about Michael's is the one here doesn't accept printed coupons. The one here doesn't have a wheelchair unless it is in the back. Then they give you a coupon for a later time. I don't know I'm going there in the future. I want it now.

josiehof


----------



## Darbykelso (Nov 22, 2011)

How disgraceful, they should DEFINITELY have a wheelchair and the store aisles should be set up to accomodate them. I am happy to say that my local Michael's (Traverse City, Michigan) DOES have a nice power wheelchair and the clerks are VERY considerate about helping customers empty their carts when they see there might be a need. . . either by a customer using the wheelchair or just some of us who might not be able to easily reach the bottom of the cart without falling into it! Our aisles are very wide as well, but we are one of the newer Michael's stores, so perhaps some of the older ones are not as roomy.


----------



## addiction (Jul 29, 2011)

Good response. The ADA needs to be advised. A letter to the
Corporate office needs to be registered. Also, local government and county offices need to the contacted. A call to the the American Civil Liberties Group might also get attention. Aisles and accesses are mandatory even if wheel chairs are not. Perhaps the liabilities of disabled folks using company owned wheel chairs could be a factor in not having them available. Does anyone rent wheelchair??


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Post the number and we'll all call. That isn't right!


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

addiction, I'm sure there are some suppliers who rent wheel chairs for people who need them short term due to injuries. But, as someone else pointed out, putting them in cars and taking them out is not an easy task. A rental chair is unlikely to come with a rack and even a rack made for chairs takes some effort and help.


----------



## dalmation1 (Nov 22, 2011)

Lima, Ohio don't have a wheelchair either.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I just hope one of these stores don't have a fire and people can't get out. I think the stores must pay off the fire marshalls. I was in a large store many years ago when an earth tremor hit and people were trying to get out and everything on the walls were ratteling. It didn't last long, but it was scary! The way some walls are piled so high it would kill someone or seriously injure people if the items fell.


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

I had 3 (yes 3) hip replacement surgeries. I was lucky enough to have a local civic group loan me wheelchairs. Sometimes we need a wheelchair, but not permanently, and can't or don't need to purchase one. Part of recovery is getting out and around. I couldn't get a wheelchair in and out of the car by myself...my walker was tough enough when I was using it. It was also a burden on my husband and others to load and unload a wheelchair. It helps to have an available wheelchair in the stores.
I also found inclines on sidewalks were often too steep, and door jams too high.


----------



## Caroleesue (Aug 26, 2011)

BobnDejasMom said:


> I had 3 (yes 3) hip replacement surgeries. I was lucky enough to have a local civic group loan me wheelchairs. Sometimes we need a wheelchair, but not permanently, and can't or don't need to purchase one. Part of recovery is getting out and around. I couldn't get a wheelchair in and out of the car by myself...my walker was tough enough when I was using it. It was also a burden on my husband and others to load and unload a wheelchair. It helps to have an available wheelchair in the stores.
> I also found inclines on sidewalks were often too steep, and door jams too high.


My elderly mother would rather go up a step than up a ramp. You have to be there yourself to understand. As you have.


----------



## tired n' cranky (Aug 2, 2011)

sandiremedios said:


> jbandsma said:
> 
> 
> > You know, it would be neat to see a store like that try to deal with 5...10...25 people in wheelchairs. At the same time.
> ...


FLASH MOB!!!!!


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

I thought the Americans with Disabilities Act required easy access for all disabled individuals in commercial establishments.


----------



## Eleanor1 (Aug 16, 2011)

Nobodies answering so there must not be any wheel chair access problems in Australia??


----------



## LuvinCrafts (Aug 22, 2011)

I recently moved from Arkansas to CA and I've had a motorized wheel chair, paid for my Medicare for approximately 6 years. They won't pay for ramps, carriers, etc as they say that's considered a luxury. (I could go on and on about THAT) I didn't have a chair to take anywhere and I would be highly offended if someone told me to "go get my own" as even the standard wheel chairs are not cheap when you live off of disability. Since moving back home to CA a friend of mine found a wheel chair for me that had been donated and she took me to Michael's near my home. I had no problem getting around in the aisles at all. There certainly wasn't any excess room but it was adequate. I've called ahead on a few stores in the past and a lot of them say they had a chair but it got stolen. People have more nerve than I would ever have besides having no respect for someone else's property. Just my 2 cents since that's about all I can afford )


----------



## dalmation1 (Nov 22, 2011)

There are many places that don't install the door openers for the handicap. My husband and I have run into many of them. I have to go with him just so he can get into many businesses. Guess they don't care. A DOCTORS office told us they just couldn't fit the handicap access door into budget..... How about that. He is a surgeon and treats only patients with knee to foot problems. How many of them are capable to getting their mobility carts or wheelchairs into the office with no help. Makes you wonder, huh.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

When sciatica was causing pain so bad my eyes teared, I could only shop where they had the scooters. Price Chopper and Walmart did and I appreciated that. I met people who would help me get things I could not reach and people who looked at me as if I didn't belong shopping. When people were kind to me it made me tear up for a good reason. People can be so nice. I am better now but I am glad I had that experience. For the people who seemed to look down on me, I say prayers that they will get compassion.
On the subject of Michaels, I avoid them if possible because when I got the card that gives you points when you make purchases, I spent about $60 and forgot I had the card because it was the first time I used it and she had rung my order. She never asked if i had the card. So I asked if she could give me the points and she said it was too late because she had totaled it. I asked if I could rering it as a return and rebuy it and she said ask the manager. I did and he said he could not do it. I complained to the company on the computer and they said no also. I only go there if I can't get what I need elsewhere and they have lost a lot of business from me. My favorite store is AC MOORE. I shop at JOANN'S FABRIC but they have a drop dead attitude most of the time.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LuvinCrafts said:


> I recently moved from Arkansas to CA and I've had a motorized wheel chair, paid for my Medicare for approximately 6 years. They won't pay for ramps, carriers, etc as they say that's considered a luxury. (I could go on and on about THAT) I didn't have a chair to take anywhere and I would be highly offended if someone told me to "go get my own" as even the standard wheel chairs are not cheap when you live off of disability. Since moving back home to CA a friend of mine found a wheel chair for me that had been donated and she took me to Michael's near my home. I had no problem getting around in the aisles at all. There certainly wasn't any excess room but it was adequate. I've called ahead on a few stores in the past and a lot of them say they had a chair but it got stolen. People have more nerve than I would ever have besides having no respect for someone else's property. Just my 2 cents since that's about all I can afford )


I think they should paint them orange and stencil the store name all over them so they would be noticed if stolen. When I shop there are always store detectives bird doging me tho I am very honest and never taken a penny. So how do people steal wheel chairs and big screen tvs? Once a young man almost got whip lash coming around a corner when I had kneeled down to see the yarn on the bottom shelf. Then he pretended to be looking at the yarn. He should have been watching the wheel chairs not watching me. I believe God knows what we do and I am in good standing with Him.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

BobnDejasMom said:


> I had 3 (yes 3) hip replacement surgeries. I was lucky enough to have a local civic group loan me wheelchairs. Sometimes we need a wheelchair, but not permanently, and can't or don't need to purchase one. Part of recovery is getting out and around. I couldn't get a wheelchair in and out of the car by myself...my walker was tough enough when I was using it. It was also a burden on my husband and others to load and unload a wheelchair. It helps to have an available wheelchair in the stores.
> I also found inclines on sidewalks were often too steep, and door jams too high.


I am sad to hear this. Just want to say I love your avitar. Precious.


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

Barbara Ann not everyone who needs a wheelchair can afford one. They are quite expensive.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I remember once when a young lady really hustled to be to the check out before me. I only had a couple of items but being older and having sciatica I had to walk. When I got in line behind her I said loud enough for her to hear "It doesn't take much to beat an old lady to the check out." She pretended not to hear and left but she knew she had not been nice. On the other hand, just yesterday I was approaching the check out with two items and a young man was coming from the other direction with a few items. I think he stopped to look at the items at the end cap just so I could be ahead of him which was very nice of him. I went to another checkout so he could get in the place and not wait for me but I appreciated him being so nice. Now that the holidays are here, I am trying to let people with a few items get ahead of me when I have many and I am letting cars get onto busy streets when the light is red ahead of me and I can leave the space for them to come out. It feels good to be nice. Some homeless people hang around stores to get warm. Last year I gave two of them scarves. I hope to make hats this year.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

kittykatzmom said:


> That seems to be the America way of doing business anymore. Sad isn't it?


I will not shop for a year in a store that offends me. Kmart often puts sale signs but when I get to pay for them they say they are not on sale. once the sales lady went to the aisle to see if the sale sign was up and I decided to follow her. She was removing the sign and said it should have been taken down the day before. I think she was going to say it was not there. I told her she had to sell me the pants because the sign said they were on sale and she did but I did not shop there for a year. Next year I went to buy two items on the Cbristmas clearance aisle. Whole aisle was sale things. they told me the items I had had been put there by a shopper. I showed the manager there were 6 more of the same item neatly stacked on the shelf but all he did was remove them from the area. I did not go back for another year.


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> kittykatzmom said:
> 
> 
> > That seems to be the America way of doing business anymore. Sad isn't it?
> ...


When something like this happens to my husband he makes sure the store mgr. is aware of problem and tells them they have lost a customer.....and he sticks to it. In this day of our economic downturn maybe they'll realize without customers they don't have jobs.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > Please don't take this the wrong way, but if you are wheel chair dependent, don't you have one that you could take with you? My sister is wheelchair dependent, she has a powered wheelchair that goes everywhere with her.
> ...


Having been a caregiver for several people who needed to rely on wheelchairs either due to old age or illness, it is important for stores to make them available for their customers. There are several places where those in need can get portable wheelchairs from community lending closets, etc., but the motorized ones create the most independence. It's true, may insurances don't cover them and they can be very expensive. But, it sounds like Michael's wouldn't be easy to navigate due to crowded aisles, anyway so JoAnn's it is!! I'll check at our local Hobby Lobby to see if they offer them.


----------



## Eleanor1 (Aug 16, 2011)

Jolly Polly you have the correct compromise. Giving a store a wide berth for a year sounds good to me . You don't have to cut off your nose to spite your face. To drop them for good is not in your best interest. Sooner or later a "to die for" sale will happen and then you will feel guilty if you give in. A year goes quick after all.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

Because of internal injuries I must use the handicapped bathroom stall. You should see the looks I get sometimes. I'm just waiting for someone to say something - no one has, so far (probably because I can't tell you how many times I've had to wait to have someone with their child come out of the handicapped stall - both not needing it). If someone ever says anything, I've got my reply - "You can't always see someone's need. Not all disabilities are outside."


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I would contact your local ADA (Americans with Disabilities)office and inform them and find out what the requirements and your rights are. My grandmother was not wheel chair bound, however as her cancer spread she became weaker and could only do her own shopping if there was a wheel chair available. I don't think I've been in any store that I can remember that doesn't have at least one wheel chair at the entrance. Some stores are easier to get around in than others when it comes to wheel chair or motorizes access.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> Beatlesfan said:
> 
> 
> > I was a manager at a Michaels in Phoenix until a few months ago. I worked there for six years and decided to leave to take care of my grandkids so their parents could work. I will tell you one thing, Michaels is not into Customer Service! I read letters that customers sent to Human Resources and the calls that they made to the customer service lines. Nothing was ever done and they don't care. They laughed at the customers problems. I used to talk to my boss about ways we could make customers want to stay in the store longer but they wouldn't listen. We would advertise games and giveaways but my boss would not allow us to have them in our store. He talked about the customers with contempt. You see, the people that make money from the crafters have the attitude that the crafters are "stupid for wasting their time" is how my boss put it. I tried to hire people who knew about the different crafts but they did not want that either. None of the big shots know or care anything about crafts....they just want to make money. In our store there were only 3 employees that did crafts, now there is 2. Both of them only do things with beads. Now there is no one to help the yarn customers. I loved working there because of the customers. I helped them and I learned something every day. I did worry that my regular customers wouldn't have someone on their side when I left a few months ago. That store could have been a nice fun place to shop but money is more important!
> ...


And just who do they think gives them the money - CUSTOMERS. some people are so stupid that the insult their sources of income!


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

I have often asked why the builders don't make all homes handicapped accessible. My husband told me it would cost too much. I really don't understand that. But then I don't know a lot about the building industry. I figured it would cost about the same for the home itself. I do understand that the toilets and tubs and things like that would cost more, but not the building itself. 

I think all homes and buildings should be handicapped accessible. And if there are steps, they should have ramps. Just MHO.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Glory Gee in CT said:


> SYAPJR said:
> 
> 
> > OH, I'm so sorry to hear about your experience with your Michael's. I live close to two Michael's and they both have wheelchairs. Please do follow up and pursue getting one for your Michael's -- you will not only be doing this for yourself but also for others that need the use of one in the store. But there is no excuse for them not having one!
> ...


Aisles like this are a fire hazard and the fire marshall would love to hear from you. How would customers and employees evacuate in case of emergency?


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

grandma8 said:


> I live in Northern Indiana. Michael's here has a couple of
> HANDICAPPED SHOPPING CARTS. It is a motorized vehicle you sit on and drive and it has a basket for your purse and your items.
> I use it all the time and it navigates the aisles very well. Several other stores have this, including a couple of grocery stores. Next time ask for this.


Don't put your purse in the cart!!!! Thieves abound and love to pray on those less mobile


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Debbie J said:


> I have often asked why the builders don't make all homes handicapped accessible. My husband told me it would cost too much. I really don't understand that. But then I don't know a lot about the building industry. I figured it would cost about the same for the home itself. I do understand that the toilets and tubs and things like that would cost more, but not the building itself.
> 
> I think all homes and buildings should be handicapped accessible. And if there are steps, they should have ramps. Just MHO.


Well, to my understanding, handicap accessible homes need wider doorways as well as doors, cabinets and countertops need to be closer to the floor....all kinds of things that would make a handicapped person's life EASIER would make everyone elses lives more difficult. If you watch HGTV like I do (excessively actually!!!...LOL) you'd see that ramps aren't as pretty and don't have "curb appeal" like steps do....I know I'm being silly but there are always reasons that all homes aren't handicap accessible. Personally I'd LOVE to have a house with a ramp....I used to spend hours outside but now I can't sit out back on the deck because of the steps and it's torture walking around the house....and then there are the steps UP onto the deck. We have an above ground pool....which I can't enjoy because there are steps UP onto the concrete deck....yes...I wish life was more handicap accessible but, as they say....wish in one hand....LOL


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

LilgirlCA said:


> Don't put your purse in the cart!!!! Thieves abound and love to pray on those less mobile


YES YES YES!!!!...especially around this time of year!!!!....


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Debbie J said:


> I have often asked why the builders don't make all homes handicapped accessible. My husband told me it would cost too much. I really don't understand that. But then I don't know a lot about the building industry. I figured it would cost about the same for the home itself. I do understand that the toilets and tubs and things like that would cost more, but not the building itself.
> 
> I think all homes and buildings should be handicapped accessible. And if there are steps, they should have ramps. Just MHO.


When doing new construction, simple thought can make the building more handicap accessible - wider doors, no barrier thresholds, grab bars in bathroom - required for safety. This can be done without adding cost to the construction.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

LilgirlCA said:


> Debbie J said:
> 
> 
> > I have often asked why the builders don't make all homes handicapped accessible. My husband told me it would cost too much. I really don't understand that. But then I don't know a lot about the building industry. I figured it would cost about the same for the home itself. I do understand that the toilets and tubs and things like that would cost more, but not the building itself.
> ...


The wider doorways WITH wider doors do cost more....the no thresholds I think would be better anyway...most new homes are outfitted with cheap carpeting which makes it harder for wheelchairs to navigate....

actually, you're right, a lot of things could be done that either wouldn't add to construction costs or at least not much....but, as with everything else, building homes to SELL is all about the money....and handicap accessible isn't really "pretty"...grab bars and such LOOK like they're made for old and feeble people (sorry, but that was the only way I could think to describe them...LOL)....most people want PRETTY houses

I understand where you were going with your statement....and I agree....unfortunately not everyone does.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

I am sorry that you encounted such rude uncaring people at Michael's. I will check out the Michael's in my town in WI. There are also 2 just over the 'line' in Illlinois that I go to with my daughter.

Also don't feel bad about the coupon expiring, it has been my experience that there is really nothing to use the coupons on, everything seems to be excluded if it has any value to the customer.

JoAnn Fabrics is really bad for this when buying fabric, and I have noticed that their yarns are now falling into this catagory too.


----------



## Kateannie (Mar 21, 2011)

All of this brought to mind when I worked at Michaels. A lady was dropped off at Michaels by a Metro-Mobility bus. When I saw her struggling to push the wheel chair and reach for the items, I went to my manager and asked if I could assist her in her shopping. He readily agreed and I pushed her to where she wanted to go and helped her fill her basket. I had to set aside a cart and keep emptying the basket into the cart. I know she bought hundreds of dollars worth of items so it was worth it.....for the store. I have to admit, I felt pretty good after that too.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Kateannie said:


> All of this brought to mind when I worked at Michaels. A lady was dropped off at Michaels by a Metro-Mobility bus. When I saw her struggling to push the wheel chair and reach for the items, I went to my manager and asked if I could assist her in her shopping. He readily agreed and I pushed her to where she wanted to go and helped her fill her basket. I had to set aside a cart and keep emptying the basket into the cart. I know she bought hundreds of dollars worth of items so it was worth it.....for the store. I have to admit, I felt pretty good after that too.


That was really very nice of you....but why did you have to ask if you could do it?....I thought that was part of the job....not being mean or anything...just wondering.


----------



## Kateannie (Mar 21, 2011)

At the time, I was cashiering so my manager had to get someone to take over in my place. A cashier is not suppose to leave her register.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> Kateannie said:
> 
> 
> > All of this brought to mind when I worked at Michaels. A lady was dropped off at Michaels by a Metro-Mobility bus. When I saw her struggling to push the wheel chair and reach for the items, I went to my manager and asked if I could assist her in her shopping. He readily agreed and I pushed her to where she wanted to go and helped her fill her basket. I had to set aside a cart and keep emptying the basket into the cart. I know she bought hundreds of dollars worth of items so it was worth it.....for the store. I have to admit, I felt pretty good after that too.
> ...


I think the reason for asking was to be sure the manager was aware of what was being done was to assist a customer-not doing personal shopping.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Kateannie said:


> At the time, I was cashiering so my manager had to get someone to take over in my place. A cashier is not suppose to leave her register.


Ahhhhhhh..........I see....ok....well, that was very nice of you. Stores need more people like you.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

If the sign was still up you should have received the sale price - that is when I would have called the manager.
As to flooding a store with wheelchairs that is a stampede and an excellent idea - especially if the store dosn't have the carts or wheelchairs for customers. I don't know what people did when I was younger, as there weren't any motorized carts or wheelchairs in the carts. Of course people didn't run to the stores every day like they now do and I don't think there were as many people in the world then. It seems like overnight everything became crowded and is getting worse! Sure glad I'm old and will leave a space on this earth before long.


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

LilgirlCA said:


> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> > Beatlesfan said:
> ...


The attitude of many of the sales associates is "indifference". I actually had one mgr. discriminate against me and she advised me to call Corporate Headquarters if I wanted to. She actuallly wrote her name down and the phone number, then handed me the paper. I felt as though she was daring me to do it. She topped it all off by telling my husband and I that they always accept the coupons we use as though they were doing us a favor.

I actually called Corporate and expressed my concerns/problems and they assured me that they would take care of them and assured me I would receive a return call. I called with five days and was unable to get any results from my calls. I NEVER received a call.

I honestly believe they don't care.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

fabiana said:


> The attitude of many of the sales associates is "indifference". I actually had one mgr. discriminate against me and she advised me to call Corporate Headquarters if I wanted to. She actuallly wrote her name down and the phone number, then handed me the paper. I felt as though she was daring me to do it. She topped it all off by telling my husband and I that they always accept the coupons we use as though they were doing us a favor.
> 
> I actually called Corporate and expressed my concerns/problems and they assured me that they would take care of them and assured me I would receive a return call. I called with five days and was unable to get any results from my calls. I NEVER received a call.
> 
> I honestly believe they don't care.


The manager obviously knew you'd get nowhere and that was why she was so cocky....I detest people like that.


----------



## mebo (May 30, 2011)

I know that Goodwill often has donated wheelchairs that are very reasonably priced, and some of the other thrift stores do as well. Maybe some people in your local area could scout out some lightweight foldable ones for you to have.

Being in a wheelchair is terrible. Not being able to shop is just adding insult to injury..... pun intended.


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

You know, curb appeal is one thing, but accessibility is a whole different ball of wax. So to speak. We couldn't change anything about the design of our house or I would have done it. I have a BIL who is in a wheel chair and can't get into my house. I do not have a ramp, and if I put one up, it has to be a removable one. I think it is awful that the county tax people will tax you more for putting in a ramp. OR anything else to help a handicapped person. It makes me so angry the un-caring-ness of some people! There is no excuse that I can think of to be so hard hearted to anyone less fortunate or even more fortunate than yourself (myself).


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Debbie J said:


> You know, curb appeal is one thing, but accessibility is a whole different ball of wax. So to speak. We couldn't change anything about the design of our house or I would have done it. I have a BIL who is in a wheel chair and can't get into my house. I do not have a ramp, and if I put one up, it has to be a removable one. I think it is awful that the county tax people will tax you more for putting in a ramp. OR anything else to help a handicapped person. It makes me so angry the un-caring-ness of some people! There is no excuse that I can think of to be so hard hearted to anyone less fortunate or even more fortunate than yourself (myself).


Believe me, I'd choose a ramp over curb appeal any day but, unfortunately, most people, when they're looking to buy a house, will choose curb appeal....I've even seen people who have taken a ramp OUT to make their home have more curb appeal....sad but true!


----------



## Barbara 72 (Nov 14, 2011)

I'v read a few of the responses, and I definitely agree.... ALL stores are supposed to be wheelchair access available. Infact, if steps are there, they must also have wheelchair ramps. I have disabled family members as well as friends with walkers and/or walking sticks (canes), so I am always aware of people with special mobility needs. As for the the clerk with the "bring your own" attitude, she should be repremanded by her store manager and given instructions about serving persons with disabilities. One should not only complain to the store manager - "in writing" as well as personally, but also to the corporate office... again "in writing" as well as with a phone call. Also, with the phone call, insist on getting the name and department of the person to complain by letter. Follow through! Follow through! For as many times as it takes.


----------



## maple (Jun 29, 2011)

I am aware that business's are required to have disabled 
access but i am not aware that they are required to suppy
wheelchairs or scooters .


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

You know I had a problem with Wal-Mart and their pharmacy. I wrote the corporate office and got a coupon for $10.00 off my next prescription and an apology for the pharmacy.


----------



## little momma (Apr 25, 2011)

My husbandis 6'10 and uses an extra wide wheelchair, it is a workout for a Drs. appt. for both of us. The Drs. office doorway is not wide enough so we also have to take his walker, stand up fold the wheelchair push through unfold and help him sit back down,reception room,then there is the doorwayin the hallway, and the doorway in the exam room then in 15 min. we start all over again. WE also have our O2 tanks and hoses.To have those easy days back again! We still enjoy our days out!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

little momma said:


> My husbandis 6'10 and uses an extra wide wheelchair, it is a workout for a Drs. appt. for both of us. The Drs. office doorway is not wide enough so we also have to take his walker, stand up fold the wheelchair push through unfold and help him sit back down,reception room,then there is the doorwayin the hallway, and the doorway in the exam room then in 15 min. we start all over again. WE also have our O2 tanks and hoses.To have those easy days back again! We still enjoy our days out!


That seems like a lot of work....could you perhaps change doctors and try to find one with easier access?


----------



## josiehof (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi,

When I read all the problems you all have I am so blessed. I had a stroke and broke my hip. And I'm still walking.

josiehof


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

josiehof said:


> Hi,
> 
> When I read all the problems you all have I am so blessed. I had a stroke and broke my hip. And I'm still walking.
> 
> josiehof


You are lucky, girl!


----------



## Barbara 72 (Nov 14, 2011)

Good grief! Surely your doctor is aware of the problem. However, he/she probably leases the office spaces. You should discuss it witho him and maybe he will agree to talk to his landlord about widening the doorways. I know it is not always easy to consider changing doctors. It is our nature to want to stay with a doctor we have built confidence with.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> little momma said:
> 
> 
> > My husbandis 6'10 and uses an extra wide wheelchair, it is a workout for a Drs. appt. for both of us. The Drs. office doorway is not wide enough so we also have to take his walker, stand up fold the wheelchair push through unfold and help him sit back down,reception room,then there is the doorwayin the hallway, and the doorway in the exam room then in 15 min. we start all over again. WE also have our O2 tanks and hoses.To have those easy days back again! We still enjoy our days out!
> ...


Most Drs offices are tiny, cramped and nearly impossible to use a wheelchair in. My daughter's powerchair really is a problem in our Dr's office. At least this latest office he is in is bigger than the last two.

One day, she was in terrible pain from a fall. The office told me that they could give us an appointment in 3 days. We went and parked her in the middle of the tiny waiting room and were seen within 2 hours! Sometimes these larger power chair get attention. Fortunately, she was only bruised and nothing was broken. Still, it took 3 months for her to recover and move without pain.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> LilgirlCA said:
> 
> 
> > Debbie J said:
> ...


The only part of accessiblity that is not pretty is the grab bars and ramps. Even those can be made to look nice. Grab bars in showers are a must for everyone. How many times have you slipped on the wet shower floor or gone just a little offbalance - not falled, just off balance and flet like you might fall. A grab bar would save you.

I get so tired of people worrying about how grab bars, etc might make houses 'not pretty'

Yesterday my HOA board (I'm a member) were reviewing what we need to do at our pool. The comment over and over was not to touch the shower building so we would not have to create an ADA restroom - the shower is already equipped with bars and stool. I got so disgusted, I told the president that I was going to stomp on his feet so he could not play golf if he did not change his attitude about ADA. His reply was that he supported it but the kids played on the shower seat and would do so in the ADA restroom.

Makes me so mad to hear these types of comments. Where are the parents/supervision - the shower is open and faces the pool - they shower in their suits.


----------



## Ashgym00 (Feb 14, 2011)

oh.


----------



## Ashgym00 (Feb 14, 2011)

wow


----------



## StephL (Nov 19, 2011)

My Michael's in Bowie Md does not have one that I know of :hunf:


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

[/quote] The only part of accessiblity that is not pretty is the grab bars and ramps. Even those can be made to look nice. Grab bars in showers are a must for everyone. How many times have you slipped on the wet shower floor or gone just a little offbalance - not falled, just off balance and flet like you might fall. A grab bar would save you.

I get so tired of people worrying about how grab bars, etc might make houses 'not pretty'

Yesterday my HOA board (I'm a member) were reviewing what we need to do at our pool. The comment over and over was not to touch the shower building so we would not have to create an ADA restroom - the shower is already equipped with bars and stool. I got so disgusted, I told the president that I was going to stomp on his feet so he could not play golf if he did not change his attitude about ADA. His reply was that he supported it but the kids played on the shower seat and would do so in the ADA restroom.

Makes me so mad to hear these types of comments. Where are the parents/supervision - the shower is open and faces the pool - they shower in their suits.[/quote]

If I were looking to buy a new house now, I would look for these items. Grab bars and ramps, plus other types of Disability friendly things in the house. Like taller toilets and not the ones that make you feel you you are squatting on the floor. I still think all homes should be equipped or able to be equipped to be handicapped accessible.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Debbie J said:


> If I were looking to buy a new house now, I would look for these items. Grab bars and ramps, plus other types of Disability friendly things in the house. Like taller toilets and not the ones that make you feel you you are squatting on the floor. I still think all homes should be equipped or able to be equipped to be handicapped accessible.


In a perfect world, they would be....


----------



## conig (Jun 15, 2011)

Here are some USA numbers about chronic illness:

"National Invisible Chronic Illness Awareness Week was started in 2002 by Rest Ministries as a way of connecting the 133 million people who live with chronic illness in the US, most of who have an illness that is invisible. [Only about 7% have a visible assistive device like a cane, walker, oxygen, ect..]

Each September Rest Ministries has a campaign to help encourage those living with illness & bring a new awareness to everyone.

Despite the fact that the majority of the US population looks rather healthy, statistics show a different story. Nearly 1 in 2 people have a chronic condition. This could be an illness like cancer or rheumatoid arthritis, or a condition such as arthritis, migraines or back pain from a car accident.

WHO HAS A CHRONIC ILLNESS?
Nearly 1 in 2 Americans (133 million) has a chronic condition. 
60% are between the ages of 18 and 64 
90% of seniors have at least one chronic disease and 77% have two or more chronic diseases (d)

WHAT ABOUT INVISIBLE ILLNESS?
Approximately 96% of people who live with an illness have an illness that is invisible. These people do no use a cane or any assistive device and may look perfectly healthy. (2002 US Census Bureau)"

Google "invisible illness" & you'll find groups dedicated to making the lives of disabled & chronically folks easier. There is excellent data there to quote. Also there are a many blogs like http://www.butyoudontlooksick.com/ who provide coping ideas & encouragement.

Like everything, the louder the voice, the more attention it gets. Partnering with these advocate groups is more effective than 1:1 & less stressful.

BTW, I write a newsletter specifically for those with chronic illness/pain. Everything posted here is experienced by my readers time & time again. [I ,too, have several chronic illnesses.] To me, it's unforgivable that nearly 1/2 of all Americans are treated like Cinderella by her step-mother & step-sisters while laws/regulations are geared for the other 1/2. Add to that that the laws/regulations that do exist, as all your posts show, aren't being enforced.

Yet, we have have it better than many countries. My d-i-l's parents just returned from Mexico. They were there with a team to provide (and fit) wheelchairs for folks who literally were crawling on the ground or could only go somewhere if someone carried them. They said that it was heartbreaking, but joyful as these folks (children thru adults) became mobile for the first time in their lives. The independence gained brought instant changes: they sat taller, they smiled, they had hope.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

JUDITH DODGE said:


> I would call your House representative's office and ask them what you can do about having the ADA law enforced by ALL stores. There is no excuse for rudeness of staff on top of the discomfort and frustration. IT IS THE LAW. Make them live by it. We all may be there some day. :thumbup:


Before you do that, you need to read the exemptions to the ADA. Companies with less that 15 employees do not have to comply, religious organizations do not have to comply, historic sites do not have to comply, GOVERNMENT organizations and offices do not have to comply, companies for which compliance would be a FINANCIAL hardship do not have to comply. About 3 more pages of situations where stores, offices, etc. do not have to comply.

The ADA is a start but it leaves out a lot more than it covers.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Judith...I love your signature line!!!...LOL


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

mebo said:


> I know that Goodwill often has donated wheelchairs that are very reasonably priced, and some of the other thrift stores do as well. Maybe some people in your local area could scout out some lightweight foldable ones for you to have.
> 
> Being in a wheelchair is terrible. Not being able to shop is just adding insult to injury..... pun intended.


I was fortunate enough to have one of my daughter's friends give me my wheelchair free when her grand father died. I truly appreciated it.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

fabiana said:


> mebo said:
> 
> 
> > I know that Goodwill often has donated wheelchairs that are very reasonably priced, and some of the other thrift stores do as well. Maybe some people in your local area could scout out some lightweight foldable ones for you to have.
> ...


Well, I still haven't heard anything about the wheelchair I was supposed to buy....maybe after the holiday....


----------



## nannykints (Jul 7, 2011)

Our Michaels nor Hobby Lobby do not have wheelchairs...I find HL much more accommodating with things than M's...the fabric and yarn is in the back almost of my store, I have some days when walking back there is not a problem, but other days is pure torture...I went on day to HL and needed some a certain fabric I could not get at Joann's (which does have wheelchairs and riding carts)and they were out of it (turned out it was in the wrong place....the lady had ask my name and phone# and she would call when it came in...she called a bit later and said she had found it and how much did I want, I told here the amount and she said she would be there til 9 and back at 9 the next morning she would cut it and put it in a safe place to keep for me and when I was coming call and ask for her and she would bring it to the check out for me "NOW THAT IS CUSTOMER SERVICE" a rarity these days...this was not even a expensive fabric $4.99 a yard and I had the 40% coupon ...
I really didn't know there were so many loop holes in the ADA..another law that is worthless in many ways.....
Linda


----------



## Caroleesue (Aug 26, 2011)

We just bought a house and it had to have or will have ramp, walk in shower, and wide enough doorways for a wheel chair with an open floor plan to accommodate a walker. This will be our home when we get older than we are now and for my almost 94 year old Mom who lives with us. It was interesting because what we look for to accommodate her will be what we need in a few years.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

nannykints said:


> Our Michaels nor Hobby Lobby do not have wheelchairs...I find HL much more accommodating with things than M's...the fabric and yarn is in the back almost of my store, I have some days when walking back there is not a problem, but other days is pure torture...I went on day to HL and needed some a certain fabric I could not get at Joann's (which does have wheelchairs and riding carts)and they were out of it (turned out it was in the wrong place....the lady had ask my name and phone# and she would call when it came in...she called a bit later and said she had found it and how much did I want, I told here the amount and she said she would be there til 9 and back at 9 the next morning she would cut it and put it in a safe place to keep for me and when I was coming call and ask for her and she would bring it to the check out for me "NOW THAT IS CUSTOMER SERVICE" a rarity these days...this was not even a expensive fabric $4.99 a yard and I had the 40% coupon ...
> I really didn't know there were so many loop holes in the ADA..another law that is worthless in many ways.....
> Linda


There are some exceptional associates out there with wonderful people skills....gotta love them!!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

past said:


> I would contact your local ADA (Americans with Disabilities)office and inform them and find out what the requirements and your rights are. My grandmother was not wheel chair bound, however as her cancer spread she became weaker and could only do her own shopping if there was a wheel chair available. I don't think I've been in any store that I can remember that doesn't have at least one wheel chair at the entrance. Some stores are easier to get around in than others when it comes to wheel chair or motorizes access.


ADA suits are handled by the Department of Justice. You have to find a lawyer who has the credentials to file with the DoJ before you can file a suit. The average is only 1 suit out of 125 will be taken on and of the ones taken on, less than 1% will be settled in favor of the claimant.


----------



## seniorknitter (Oct 1, 2011)

I don't think that the Michael's up here in New Hampshire has one either....


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Caroleesue said:


> We just bought a house and it had to have or will have ramp, walk in shower, and wide enough doorways for a wheel chair with an open floor plan to accommodate a walker. This will be our home when we get older than we are now and for my almost 94 year old Mom who lives with us. It was interesting because what we look for to accommodate her will be what we need in a few years.


That's great. I live with my daughter and they've made a few adjustments to their house to accommodate me...my Son-in-law still needs to build a ramp at the front door but it's just a 6" drop....I'd love a ramp up to the pool deck but I can't have everything...LOL

My dad has Alzheimer's and my sister is handicapped. They live in a little town in Texas and their landlord won't build a ramp. As a result, my daughter...their care-giver...has to assist dad down the steps for his appointments. My sister is a very large lady and Penny can't help her down the steps so unless Cathy is having a good enough day that she can very carefully make her own way down, she doesn't leave the house. When I talked to her yesterday she said she hasn't left the house in a month....


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I agree" I think that all stores now have to be wheel chair accesible but they do not have to provide them as far as I know.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I had a friend that had one but didn't have a lift and it wasen't motorized. she couldn't afford that kind but carried the standard wheel chair in the back seat or trunk of her car. she always had someone with her so they would get it out for her.


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

Caroleesue said:


> We just bought a house and it had to have or will have ramp, walk in shower, and wide enough doorways for a wheel chair with an open floor plan to accommodate a walker. This will be our home when we get older than we are now and for my almost 94 year old Mom who lives with us. It was interesting because what we look for to accommodate her will be what we need in a few years.


I am so glad that you did this. You will not regret it!


----------



## Caroleesue (Aug 26, 2011)

Debbie J said:


> Caroleesue said:
> 
> 
> > We just bought a house and it had to have or will have ramp, walk in shower, and wide enough doorways for a wheel chair with an open floor plan to accommodate a walker. This will be our home when we get older than we are now and for my almost 94 year old Mom who lives with us. It was interesting because what we look for to accommodate her will be what we need in a few years.
> ...


Thank you. I'm sure we won't.


----------



## Barbara 72 (Nov 14, 2011)

check with your local housing partnership association. They can refer you to people who volunteer to make your home accessable for disabled persons at no cost to you. Both sons needed this done to where they were living. At the time, one son was living in a rented house, and they even modified that house. My other son is wheelchair bound. They modified his mobile home and built him a ramp-- all at no cost to him. Sorry I can not remember the name of the organizations. It was done about 7 years ago for 1 son - 20 years ago for the other son. If your area has a habitat organization, ask them. Contact you town or county commission office. They may be able to refer you to someone.


----------



## little momma (Apr 25, 2011)

This is a reply to Phoenix, for the past three years my husband has had to change Drs. cause alot of them are dropping medicare patients cause they don't pay like the other insurance co. are so they loose money.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pheonix, you might check with your local Easter Seals. They may be able to provide you with a wheel chair. I know they did my uncle. 

My firm belief is that all corp people, inc. managers, should be required to spend at least 2 days as a disabled person does. This also includes the pharacuticle (sp?) companies. They need to tie one arm behind their backs and try to open the supposedly easy open caps on the pill bottles! And everyone who applies for drivers's license should be required to learn to drive a stick shift, and tow/back a trailer! If you can drive a stick shift you can drive any vehicle in an emergency. If you tow a trailer, you learn very quickly that you can't stop on a dime, so you don't pull out in front of others who do. (Sorry, can you tell I have a short fuse on issues like these?!) 

Tami


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

little momma said:


> This is a reply to Phoenix, for the past three years my husband has had to change Drs. cause alot of them are dropping medicare patients cause they don't pay like the other insurance co. are so they loose money.


Oh, believe me, I can relate!!!...Long story but in effect, my doctor dropped my insurance and I didn't find out for over a MONTH!!!...the insurance co. assigned me another doctor but she left the country!!!...so I had to find someone on my own. Finally found one and I like him, his office is not busy so appointment time waits are relatively short. the biggest problem is, I have to travel 25 miles to see him...that SUX!!!


----------



## AuntVay (Jun 26, 2011)

Power chairs are a challenge to disassemble and put in the car. If you have some ability to walk, but cannot walk for long distances, see if your physician would recommend a standard wheelchair. Most ins cos will pay for these, and you are better off getting your own. What if the one provided by the store is in use, or damaged, or soiled, or doesn't fit? You can have someone push if you cannot maneuver it all the time. IMHO, it's a heck of a lot easier to handle the situation this way than to start with the ADA, attorneys, etc. although I feel your disappointment.


----------



## lindakaren (Apr 22, 2011)

Bad management. If there is an AC moore nearby, they will honor Michaels's coupons.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> Caroleesue said:
> 
> 
> > We just bought a house and it had to have or will have ramp, walk in shower, and wide enough doorways for a wheel chair with an open floor plan to accommodate a walker. This will be our home when we get older than we are now and for my almost 94 year old Mom who lives with us. It was interesting because what we look for to accommodate her will be what we need in a few years.
> ...


Sad but too often happening. Landlords don't understand that the ramps that they add now will benefit for many years. Would one of the portable ramps work for them? Depending on how high the steps are, they are not that expensive - but I understand that little money often goes along with disability.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

cbjlinda said:


> I agree" I think that all stores now have to be wheel chair accesible but they do not have to provide them as far as I know.


ADA only applies if the store has been remodeled after a certain date. However, fire codes apply to all stores so aisles that are too tight to get a wheelchair through or are piled with merchandise are probably in violation of those codes. Odd but it is often easier to get fire codes enforced than ADA codes.


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

AuntVay said:


> Power chairs are a challenge to disassemble and put in the car. If you have some ability to walk, but cannot walk for long distances, see if your physician would recommend a standard wheelchair. Most ins cos will pay for these, and you are better off getting your own. What if the one provided by the store is in use, or damaged, or soiled, or doesn't fit? You can have someone push if you cannot maneuver it all the time. IMHO, it's a heck of a lot easier to handle the situation this way than to start with the ADA, attorneys, etc. although I feel your disappointment.


Power chairs can also be dangerous! My BIL got one and was going in the house and got his foot caught on the door jam. He broke his leg and didn't know it. He got a bone infection and they had to cut off his leg. He then had the other one cut off so he would be over balanced. He is a paraplegic. He is a Viet Nam Vet!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Debbie J said:


> Power chairs can also be dangerous! My BIL got one and was going in the house and got his foot caught on the door jam. He broke his leg and didn't know it. He got a bone infection and they had to cut off his leg. He then had the other one cut off so he would be over balanced. He is a paraplegic. He is a Viet Nam Vet!


That is so sad!!!


----------



## Barbara 72 (Nov 14, 2011)

This gave me a tickle . I totally agree with you. It would be fun to watch those people. The driving part should also be included with ALL driver requirements - including the driver road testing part.


----------



## knittpet (Nov 12, 2011)

I am in a wheelchair myself and there are several reasons why I don't go to Michael's in VA. They are expensive as crap - there is never anyone around to answer questions - the yarn is way far above my head (luckily my husband is tall) and often not labeled - the stores are too cluttered and the aisles are way too small. Best of luck - I'm sticking w/ BF, HL, or Target.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

After reading all the replies I'm beginning to think I'm better off NOT going to Michael's after all...LOL


----------



## Caroleesue (Aug 26, 2011)

LilgirlCA said:


> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> > Caroleesue said:
> ...


I thought that they legally had to provide a ramp. When I had a handicap child the teacher told me we needed to build a ramp for her at school. I knew better. That was their responsibility.


----------



## JoanJ (May 19, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> I wasn't sure where to put this but since it was about going shopping for yarn to crochet I figured I'd try it here.
> 
> This past weekend I had printed out the 40% off coupon for Michael's and was SO excited to go, since it's been ages since I was last there.....Being handicapped, I need a wheelchair or scooter to get around so, before my daughter and I were to head over there, I called to make sure there would be a wheelchair for me to use to shop.
> 
> ...


After I read this, I decided to e-mail Michael's customer service. Obviously their stores are not following the response that I received. Following is thThis is a notification from the Michaels Customer Care Department.

Your Ticket Number 03386120 has been updated.

Call Description: I have been reading on one of my forums that Michael's
does not have wheelchairs for their disabled customers and I don't recall
seeing any in my Michael's store either. Can you tell me your policy on
this? Thank you.
----------
New Entry: Dear Joan Jenkins,

Michaels does comply with the ADA at all locations. In order to obtain
proper equipment needed for the disabled to shop in our stores please ask
for an associate or manager. They should be equipped with functioning
wheelchairs. If this location does not have the proper equipment please
call or email us back with that store location or store number and we will
happily accomodate you.

Thanks for contacting us in regards to this matter!

Sincerely

Rachel Green

Michaels Customer Care
at e-mail:


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

JoanJ said:


> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> > I wasn't sure where to put this but since it was about going shopping for yarn to crochet I figured I'd try it here.
> ...


That's great...but I did call customer service and even told them where the store is located...haven't heard from them since.


----------



## pats place (Jun 24, 2011)

kittykatzmom said:


> I just hope one of these stores don't have a fire and people can't get out. I think the stores must pay off the fire marshalls. I was in a large store many years ago when an earth tremor hit and people were trying to get out and everything on the walls were ratteling. It didn't last long, but it was scary! The way some walls are piled so high it would kill someone or seriously injure people if the items fell.


The high shelves with merchandise stacked high up is in many stores, including big box stores. Yes, indeed what would happen in an earthquake. They seem to be happening more often, now, and in various places.


----------



## seniorknitter (Oct 1, 2011)

SORRY BUT I AM UNABLE TO FIGURE OUT ABBREVIATIONS LIKE BF AND HL. GOT THE TARGET THOUGH!


knittpet said:


> I am in a wheelchair myself and there are several reasons why I don't go to Michael's in VA. They are expensive as crap - there is never anyone around to answer questions - the yarn is way far above my head (luckily my husband is tall) and often not labeled - the stores are too cluttered and the aisles are way too small. Best of luck - I'm sticking w/ BF, HL, or Target.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

seniorknitter said:


> SORRY BUT I AM UNABLE TO FIGURE OUT ABBREVIATIONS LIKE BF AND HL. GOT THE TARGET THOUGH!
> 
> 
> knittpet said:
> ...


Not really sure what BF is but HL is Hobby Lobby....


----------



## rojas1152 (Jan 20, 2011)

No Excuse ! Everyone deserves Access to where they need to go. It is Shameful and insensitive to still be so blind to the needs of our handicapped after all these years. Sad!!!!


----------



## JoanJ (May 19, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> seniorknitter said:
> 
> 
> > SORRY BUT I AM UNABLE TO FIGURE OUT ABBREVIATIONS LIKE BF AND HL. GOT THE TARGET THOUGH!
> ...


I think BF would be Ben Franklin.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

JoanJ said:


> I think BF would be Ben Franklin.


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!....LOL


----------



## Dian (Feb 23, 2011)

maybe Ben Franklin???? We do not have any Hobby Lobby's or Ben Franklin stores around here.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Dian said:


> maybe Ben Franklin???? We do not have any Hobby Lobby's or Ben Franklin stores around here.


I've never seen any around here either....not sure if there are any in Tampa but not around here.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Dear Phoenix, I find that instead of ringing Michael's I would find out who the Chief Executive Officer or Chairman and write a letter of complaint. As when you phone they don't have to respond to you because "They may lose your telephone number" so if you put it in writing they have to contact you. Do you have what we have Consumer Affairs, where you can lodge a complaint as they will really look into this matter on your behalf.


----------



## grandma26 (Feb 20, 2011)

I am from Northern NJ and was recently at my local Michael's (which I have 3 within a 10 mile radius) and NONE of them had wheel chairs and the aisles in two of them are way to narrow to navigate a wheel chair


----------



## Kellanrevere (Nov 25, 2011)

GG said:


> There's a wonderful pamphlet I recommend for disbelieving family and friends called "But you LOOK Good! A Guide to Understanding People Living with Chronic Illness and Pain". It's by the Invisible Disabilities Association. You can order them on-line: www.InvisibleDisabilities.org
> Sometimes people say stupid stuff because they don't know what else to say....this gives some alternatives. And hopefully people will not be so quick to judge others who don't "look" like they should be parking in a handicapped space.


Thank you for this website. 
Kelly


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

mavisb said:


> Dear Phoenix, I find that instead of ringing Michael's I would find out who the Chief Executive Officer or Chairman and write a letter of complaint. As when you phone they don't have to respond to you because "They may lose your telephone number" so if you put it in writing they have to contact you. Do you have what we have Consumer Affairs, where you can lodge a complaint as they will really look into this matter on your behalf.


I'm not sure about the consumer affairs but I can find out.


----------



## 8435 (Feb 24, 2011)

i live in charlotte nc and the Micks. here are crowed also and no wheel chair. the isles r too close and too much stuff!


----------



## rob529 (Apr 10, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> Tinalyn46 said:
> 
> 
> > Im sorry for your experience! I used to work at our local Michaels and it was one of the brand new store models. The one thing they forgot to update was the wheelchair! It was this old bulky thing with a swing bar that was always falling off. I complained a milliong times to HR and noone would do anything about it. Keep complaining...maybe they will do something about it!!
> ...


I worked retail for 12 yrs, I believe, if you keep complaining, going up a level in management each time your problem isn't taken care of, you will eventually talk to the right person. Like they say, kick butt and take names. Literally write down everything. Where I worked, the district manager usually got attention from the employees and no further action was needed. You have dept managers, section managers, store managers then district then regional. It put the fear of God in them as they say. Our district managers policy was to ask the "guest" what can we to to fix this? He saw explanations as excuses and we gave no excuses. Sounds like you might have a cause now to improve things for you and other handicap folks. Oh, we had to supply customers with any phone number they requested, which would be 1-800 #'s so you don't add to your phone bill. Good luck.


----------



## rob529 (Apr 10, 2011)

Bet it would be easier to get their attention if there is a Hobby Lobby in the town also. LOL
Robin in TX


----------



## rob529 (Apr 10, 2011)

happygirl said:


> Just an FYI: I think you need to follow up with your concerns about no wheelchairs.......I think too many people (myself included), just let things go, and as a result get frustrated...the lack of customer service, caring, and courtesy (?sp?) is an epidemic in this country with all businesses..whether you visit a location, or have to call an automated phone number....and, it is interesting to see the frustration levels the younger generations have when it comes to this......just a few thoughts....


AMEN! 
Robin in TX


----------



## rob529 (Apr 10, 2011)

wondermaid said:


> So why assume that any store should have wheel chairs,you know instead of wasting all that energy getting T_off why not get one your self?


It doesn't require money to be upset but it does take money to buy a wheel chair. Are you willing to buy her one? 
Things probably would never change if someone hadn't gotten upset about it at some point. 
Robin in TX


----------



## rob529 (Apr 10, 2011)

jfgbrown said:


> You need to keep those comments to yourself. How tacky.


?
Robin in TX


----------



## rob529 (Apr 10, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> wondermaid said:
> 
> 
> > So why assume that any store should have wheel chairs,you know instead of wasting all that energy getting T_off why not get one your self?
> ...


Do you have a Goodwill or any other thrift store in your area? Call and ask for the manager and ask them if they have one and to take your name and call you if they have one come in. It's worth a try.
Robin in TX


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Is your Michael's store in a big shopping complex or a store along the street. In Australia our shopping complexes hire out the wheelchairs for you to go around the complex with ease. My father now needs a wheelchair to go around his small shopping complex.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

mavisb said:


> Is your Michael's store in a big shopping complex or a store along the street. In Australia our shopping complexes hire out the wheelchairs for you to go around the complex with ease. My father now needs a wheelchair to go around his small shopping complex.


No, it's a stand alone store.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I believe that your council should do something about Michaels with issuing wheelchairs to go around the stores in the electorate.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I agree" I don't think there is really any way around it that time of year" Unless they had their employees working 24 hours a day they wouldn't be able to keep up with all of their customers demands. as for the width of the isles " that would greatly increase the price of the building they purchase which in turn would greatly increase the price we customers pay at the counter. I don't think they are ever going to make everyone happy no matter what they do.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

cbjlinda said:


> I don't think they are ever going to make everyone happy no matter what they do.


When it comes to the width of the aisles, it isn't a matter of making everyone happy. It's a matter of obeying the LAW, not to mention fire codes.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Went to Joanns today - aisles are a little narrow since they moved shelving around to increase the yarn display. Had to back out of the aisle twice so someone with a walker could get through.

Also, found 2 skeins of the Sensations yarn (made for Joanns) that I need 7 skeins of....4 different people told me to either go to the cutting table or the check stands for help, 1 was on her way to lunch (I doubt) as she came back by within 10 minutes and asked if I had been helped then told me to go to the cutting table and take a number

I left thinking I could find the yarn on the internet - even Joanns site as lots of sensations yarn but non of the luxurious lamb version. If calling the local stores today does not result in more yarn, then the 2 skeins will go back and I will start over


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

LilgirlCA said:


> Went to Joanns today - aisles are a little narrow since they moved shelving around to increase the yarn display. Had to back out of the aisle twice so someone with a walker could get through.
> 
> Also, found 2 skeins of the Sensations yarn (made for Joanns) that I need 7 skeins of....4 different people told me to either go to the cutting table or the check stands for help, 1 was on her way to lunch (I doubt) as she came back by within 10 minutes and asked if I had been helped then told me to go to the cutting table and take a number
> 
> I left thinking I could find the yarn on the internet - even Joanns site as lots of sensations yarn but non of the luxurious lamb version. If calling the local stores today does not result in more yarn, then the 2 skeins will go back and I will start over


I've noticed that customer service gets even worse around the holidays...


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Having had these problems temporarily, I understand . I just want to add another perspective: as I waited for fabric to be cut by a very nice employee at Hobby Lobby (i always want to call it Holly Hobby!), the people ahead of me were very bossy and talked to her like she was a machine. It was their tone and attitude that bothered me. The employee just did the cutting without acknowledging their disrespect. It must be hard to deal with the many types of customers and employee pay isn't that great. Of course if you ask nicely and get disrespect back, from employees and managers, it's time to boycot them for a year, and tell friend's, family, and strangers to do the same. Stores who don't want happy customers usually close. I can't understand why I go to a fabric shop, the lady acts like I'm intruding on her time and I spend a lot more than the people she is kissing up to. I avoid that store 99% of the time and they lose out!!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Having had these problems temporarily, I understand . I just want to add another perspective: as I waited for fabric to be cut by a very nice employee at Hobby Lobby (i always want to call it Holly Hobby!), the people ahead of me were very bossy and talked to her like she was a machine. It was their tone and attitude that bothered me. The employee just did the cutting without acknowledging their disrespect. It must be hard to deal with the many types of customers and employee pay isn't that great. Of course if you ask nicely and get disrespect back, from employees and managers, it's time to boycot them for a year, and tell friend's, family, and strangers to do the same. Stores who don't want happy customers usually close. I can't understand why I go to a fabric shop, the lady acts like I'm intruding on her time and I spend a lot more than the people she is kissing up to. I avoid that store 99% of the time and they lose out!!!


Yes, I've seen this at times also....and this is why I could never have worked retail...LOL...if someone was rude to me like that I'd tell them to shove their purchases where the sun don't shine!!!...LOL...I just can't be intentionally rude to anyone and can't tolerate people who can and do!!!


----------



## marceme (Aug 25, 2011)

i dont know what city you are in but i have never seen wheel chairs in any of the stores i have been in walmart has them i think hobby lobby has them i thing target has them also dont remember seeingb one in JOANNS EITHER ... what is up with these stores i walk with a cane... and only ONCE OR TWICE Q YEAR I USER THEIR CHAIRS>>> that are moterized
call THE ADD PEOPLE Ada sorry... tell them about it maybe they can get them to comply I WALK WITH A CANE>>>


----------



## marceme (Aug 25, 2011)

i wont do the sun dont shine thing but i will quyote the code that requriers them to have it if they dont like that and sas me i will turn them in to better business beaureo... spelling

been walking with a can for years and know how important it is for you guys to have a chair... dh wants me in one im just too scared that if i get in it i wont be able to get out or around as well as i used to


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

ONLY SIMI-TICKED OFF LOL

my michael's has a wheel chair, but it's a jumbo sized w/huge basket

2 large 4 me 2 get around in by myself so i have 2 take some1 w/me 2 help out

rather have a scooter 2 use

joanne's across the parking lot has a scooter but their aisles r so narrow u cant manover well

i kno how u feel!!


----------



## Julie121 (Nov 29, 2011)

Michael's really does need to do something about not having a wheelchair. What if something happened in the store where one was needed to aid someone out of the store? I have been in a store where there was a slip and fall, and the person was escorted to the car (they were not the driver) so that they could get to the ER quicker for an x-ray.

I am not happy with Michael's at the moment either. I would love to hear where you get with this.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

i think ALL stores should have something 2 help ppl when there r probs

agree w/u entirely!!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Hasn't this post been here before, because I remember answering it at the time.


----------

